# The Halloween Eve Driveler #151



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## crackerdave (Oct 30, 2014)

Wow...I caught a brand new one!

Hey,Cricket!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Something from The Rocky Horror Picture Show woulda been a little too risqué I think.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

There ya go!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Something from The Rocky Horror Picture Show woulda been a little risqué I think.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

crackerdave said:


> Wow...I caught a brand new one!
> 
> Hey,Cricket!


Hang on, Dave!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Just had someone, I assumed a telemarketer, call and ask fo me by name.  She had the nerve to call be a dumb "butt" cause I wouldnt tell her who I was


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hang on, Dave!


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hang on, Dave!



I already done fell off!


----------



## rydert (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just had someone, I assumed a telemarketer, call and ask fo me by name.  She had the nerve to call be a dumb "butt" cause I wouldnt tell her who I was



if da shoe fits.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> if da shoe fits.............



oh snap. 



We didn't even carve a punkin this year. 

First year eva. 

By doggie, I'll have a Christmas tree up at Christmas Time till the day I die.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> if da shoe fits.............



i like to tell her where to put that shoe... and the foot its on.  I think she would need to be a contortionist to do that to herself tho


----------



## rydert (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i like to tell her where to put that shoe... and the foot its on.  I think she would need to be a contortionist to do that to herself tho



ouch.......easy nancy, she is just doing her job


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> ouch.......easy nancy, she is just doing her job



I understand saying stuff like that ONCE you hang up ( I do it all the time)  but not where they can hear you


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just had someone, I assumed a telemarketer, call and ask fo me by name.  She had the nerve to call be a dumb "butt" cause I wouldnt tell her who I was




At least she wasn't a lil asian cleaning lady with ginsu knife in men's bafroom hollerin atcha!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I understand saying stuff like that ONCE you hang up ( I do it all the time)  but not where they can hear you



They get mad cause you are wasting their time. I get hung up on all the time, so when I see that number call I pick up the phone and hang it up. TAKE THAT.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> At least she wasn't a lil asian cleaning lady with ginsu knife in men's bafroom hollerin atcha!



For sure not asian.  Sounded well education and professional till she called me a dumb "butt".  The ebonics came out pretty heavy when saying "butt".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

I can't believe I didn't name this driveler something to do with the Ga vs Fl game.


----------



## rydert (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I understand saying stuff like that ONCE you hang up ( I do it all the time)  but not where they can hear you



did I tell you that my promotion was that now I;m  V.P. over the telemarketing department...................


i'll tell her not to call back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They get mad cause you are wasting their time. I get hung up on all the time, so when I see that number call I pick up the phone and hang it up. TAKE THAT.



I didnt really answer the phone.  It rang one time and i sat something HEAVY on the sales counter.  When isat it down it jarred the phone enough that it was off the hook so to speak.  When i grabbed it up to hang it up she was still there.  didnt ring enough to get the called ID number or Id call back and return teh favor to her dumb butt..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can't believe I didn't name this driveler something to do with the Ga vs Fl game.


 yous slippin


rydert said:


> did I tell you that my promotion was that now I;m  V.P. over the telemarketing department...................
> 
> 
> i'll tell her not to call back



PLEASE PLEASE, I beg you, tell her to call back.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2014)

if the shoe fits wear it
if the truth hurts bear it
thats the kinda life I'm livin
an I plan on livin long


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just had someone, I assumed a telemarketer, call and ask fo me by name.  She had the nerve to call be a dumb "butt" cause I wouldnt tell her who I was


I HATE when one calls & thinks I am a total idiot............


crackerdave said:


> I already done fell off!


I threw ya a rope, dude, grab ahold!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> oh snap.
> We didn't even carve a punkin this year.
> 
> First year eva.
> ...


I ain't carved a pumpkin in years, but this is the first year I haven't put any kind of decoration on the gate............ Christmas it will be decorated, that won't change!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I understand saying stuff like that ONCE you hang up ( I do it all the time)  but not where they can hear you


Exactly!


Jeff C. said:


> At least she wasn't a lil asian cleaning lady with ginsu knife in men's bafroom hollerin atcha!





rydert said:


> did I tell you that my promotion was that now I;m  V.P. over the telemarketing department...................
> 
> 
> i'll tell her not to call back


   you'd best get de-moted then!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

I need me a good stranger to go off on.  Then i wont feel guilty.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry, HAD to do it. And yes. I was there. And yes there was some property destroyed on St. Simmons.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I need me a good stranger to go off on.  Then i wont feel guilty.



Call Quack. He won't care.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I need me a good stranger to go off on.  Then i wont feel guilty.



too bad hom03 ain here, he's strange enuff to go off on


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Time is UP! Happy Friday Eve ya'll.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Call Quack. He won't care.


He might not be awake.  Me might not like being woke up


Hankus said:


> too bad hom03 ain here, he's strange enuff to go off on


  true dat


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is UP! Happy Friday Eve ya'll.



Bye, have a great time!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is UP! Happy Friday Eve ya'll.


 buh-bye.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

I gotz to go get horizontal for a while!! CYL....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotz to go get horizontal for a while!! CYL....


snuggle, snuggle..................


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2014)

Haaaay!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotz to go get horizontal for a while!! CYL....


Bye, have a great time!


blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay!



Haaaay!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2014)

Finally. Insurance came through and I`ll get my boat fixed and back Tuesday, hopefully.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Good deal Nic, Im sure that was driving you crazy seeing the new boat like that.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay!


!yaaaaH


Nicodemus said:


> Finally. Insurance came through and I`ll get my boat fixed and back Tuesday, hopefully.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> oh snap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We didn't carve one either!  We went over to a pumpkin farm(I aint naming names) but it was one of the worst ones we ever been too. Very disappointed in the "hay ride" It was more of a cage & bench ride.  Anyways we was so disappointed with the place we completely forgot about purchasing the pumpkin.


----------



## rydert (Oct 30, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Finally. Insurance came through and I`ll get my boat fixed and back Tuesday, hopefully.



Something happened to your new boat?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> Something happened to your new boat?



Nope hes done business with em so long they jsut decided to give him money for upgrades 










  Giggle


----------



## Crickett (Oct 30, 2014)

*Avery Swimming*

Here's the video of Avery. RIP


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 30, 2014)

Holy busy day Batman! What i miss.?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 30, 2014)

nothing Mud


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 30, 2014)

Howdy folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> nothing Mud



Nitram! what you doing on this side??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Holy busy day Batman! What i miss.?



everything, very important info.  you should read back


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Nitram! what you doing on this side??



You know what Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 30, 2014)

Martin gonna flop the driveler.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 30, 2014)

Bama gonna bann him if he does


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 30, 2014)

Get him BAma!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

you will be missed


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nope hes done business with em so long they jsut decided to give him money for upgrades
> Giggle


   


Crickett said:


> Here's the video of Avery. RIP


aaawww what a pretty baby!


mudracing101 said:


> Holy busy day Batman! What i miss.?


the whole blasted day, that's what!


Nitram4891 said:


> Howdy folks!


who you is again?


----------



## rydert (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nope hes done business with em so long they jsut decided to give him money for upgrades
> 
> 
> 
> ...





idjit............


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> aaawww what a pretty baby!
> 
> the whole blasted day, that's what!
> 
> who you is again?



I was hoping you'd be here.  Never did get to say happy birthday and congrats on the kill.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

rydert said:


> idjit............



that was funny dont care who ya are.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Mud flap
> 
> Nah red bama needs my help



Off with his head. OFF WITH HIS HEAD.
We don't flop or flap in herea.
Give up the crown. NOW.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Mrs 22 done laid dwn teh law up in hurra


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Good deal Nic, Im sure that was driving you crazy seeing the new boat like that.





rydert said:


> Something happened to your new boat?



Old boat. Rock shoal in the Flint River, bent the propeller shaft.



mudracing101 said:


> Martin gonna flop the driveler.




No he ain`t.


----------



## rydert (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs 22 done laid dwn teh law up in hurra



do what?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Beautiful dog Crickett. I miss my lab. Best dog eva.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Call Quack. He won't care.







Gonna call somebody just to be mean to 'em . . 





Well ya'll headed home and I'm headed in shortly.


----------



## rydert (Oct 30, 2014)

Nitram done been dethroned................


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 30, 2014)

Time for me to go home, later y'all. Tomorrow is Friday, maybe i'll have more time to spend with y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> I was hoping you'd be here.  Never did get to say happy birthday and congrats on the kill.


thank ya!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Off with his head. OFF WITH HIS HEAD.
> We don't flop or flap in herea.
> Give up the crown. NOW.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna call somebody just to be mean to 'em . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Later darlin'!


mudracing101 said:


> Time for me to go home, later y'all. Tomorrow is Friday, maybe i'll have more time to spend with y'all.


you better or I'm gonna send voice texts of Broome Hilda to you all day tomorrow!

Bye Ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2014)

Yard crew showed up, least they didn't wake me up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2014)

pumpkin anyone?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2014)

tnank ya punkin need a drank giw


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2014)

I'll dranl to dat


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2014)

well drankin ain improved my typin


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pumpkin anyone?



I'll pass, but gonna see if an unranked Louisville can take down #2 tonight.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2014)

aueeeeerrrr Loooowwwweeeee........stilt in sarvis


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 30, 2014)

Hankus said:


> aueeeeerrrr Loooowwwweeeee........stilt in sarvis



 take good care of her.  I wasn't as attached to it as quack was to his


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> take good care of her.  I wasn't as attached to it as quack was to his



an may the pieces rest in peace


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 30, 2014)

Come on multitask.   You can drivel and watch the football game at the same time.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2014)

mebbe


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

I know it's only the 1st half, but smells like an upset in the making.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2014)

Go Louisville.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2014)

only Auburn can rival FSU when it comes to bizarre ways to score a TD.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> only Auburn can rival FSU when it comes to bizarre ways to score a TD.



And they get the ball back to start 2nd half.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2014)

cmon Lville


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2014)

cmon Lville


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2014)

Cmon Winston, brang them crab legzzz home !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Time for Winston to go down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

What a joke?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What a joke?





Whaaaaaaaa???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaa???



You watchin it....or listenin to it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

L'ville 24-7


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You watchin it....or listenin to it?





Neither, I'm at werk.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Neither, I'm at werk.



You don't have a radio?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

FSU receiver wide open.....TD 24-14


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You don't have a radio?





Won't pick up squat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

hooked on quack said:


> won't pick up squat.



10-4.....mon


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

Sittin here with tissues stuffed up my nose.....can't turn the spigot off!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Come on Louisville. Beat the tar out of Winston


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4.....mon





Yep.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sorry Chief, try Allegra allergy medication. It fixed my runny nose


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

L'ville has gone conservative and are going to give it away.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 30, 2014)

I think they are trying to give the game away


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Neither, I'm at werk.


Did you see Miz Dawn before you went to work??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I think they are trying to give the game away



That's waht it looked like on those last two drives.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did you see Miz Dawn before you went to work??





Yeah, it was Annie this, and Annie that, AnnieAnnieAnnie . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 30, 2014)

kang quack!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> kang quack!!!!





WHOOOOOOOT !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cmon Winston, brang them crab legzzz home !!!





Oh yeah baybay !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey Pookie, can you put my Sandhill Mike avy back up for me ???  It won't let me ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2014)

Stupid operators! I swear some of them could tear up a anvil!!!! Equipment4 months old looks 10yrs old...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Stupid operators! I swear some of them could tear up a anvil!!!! Equipment4 months old looks 10yrs old...






There's always been a battle between maintenance and production . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2014)

Bottoms up it's Friday!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Bottoms up it's Friday!!!!





You off the weekend??  Headed to the woods??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2014)

While nuking my breakfast, stoopid cat pukes on the floor, I wake up the dog, he won't eat the cat puke, end up grabbing a hose and washing out the control room.

Stoopid cat, stoopid dog.  Got me running 'round heavin and gaggin, can't even eat my breakfast.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 31, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Quack and Blood.  Looks like you two are going around in circles this morning.

Yep, Blood is tearing up brand new machines and Quack has gone to the dogs and cats today!!!  

HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO EVERYONE OF YOU GHOSTS AND GOBBLINS !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2014)

What did you feed the cat?

Poured myself a cup any one want one to, two, tu, too?

Went to sleep thinking down goes FSU to wake up and watch the replay to see they came back.      Had them picked to win.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 31, 2014)

Now speaking of Gobblins......he is HERE with fresh brewed coffee for everyone!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hail Georgia Southern in their  42 - 10 win last night over Troy  !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You off the weekend??  Headed to the woods??



Yep, get off at 7 and I will pick up the boy and head on out! Prolly catch a few zzzz once I get there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What did you feed the cat?
> 
> Poured myself a cup any one want one to, two, tu, too?
> 
> ...





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Hail Georgia Southern in their  42 - 10 win last night over Troy  !!!





Didn't know they were playing ???  



Awwwww Hail Southern !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep, get off at 7 and I will pick up the boy and head on out! Prolly catch a few zzzz once I get there.





Safe travels and hunting Blood !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels and hunting Blood !!



You forgot the drankin part!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> You forgot the drankin part!!!



Drankus will be along to remind you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> You forgot the drankin part!!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Drankus will be along to remind you.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 31, 2014)

There must be a bunch of knuckle-dragging drivelers this morning.  I think that they may be out now getting a head start on celebrating "Hollow-Weiny" by doing their early bird Trick or Treating or something!!!!! 


Yep they will probably show up around noon after eating 2-3 pounds of candy for breakfast.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Good Morning its my FRiday!! Off all next week, whoot whoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2014)

We need Miguel Cervantes back!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hfh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Keebs?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

crap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2014)

Moanin.....speakin of crap, it's done got a death grip on me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin.....speakin of crap, it's done got a death grip on me.



Uh oh, well spray this place down wif lysol cause i dont want it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

BOO!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs H scared the bejezzes outta me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

Mrs 22, you see the pic of the Bald Eagle in teh deer huntin forum?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mrs H scared the bejezzes outta me



Me two, to, too...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Me two, to, too...



I hope mud is spraying scented lysol..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Louisville lost. It was a fun game to watch anyway.

GO GA. SOUTHERN!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs 22, you see the pic of the Bald Eagle in teh deer huntin forum?



Lemme go look.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning its my FRiday!! Off all next week, whoot whoot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wait, what???????


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs?





Jeff C. said:


> Moanin.....speakin of crap, it's done got a death grip on me.


Pineapple juice, I just read where Pineapple juice is good to fight colds & stuff & help with coughs............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> BOO!


well hellllooo there........... you speaka my language.........


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> wait, what???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...






So is straight Bourbon.  

Mornin`...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2014)

Well.....so far it appears the spigot has dried up, for now!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm REALLY not ready for this. 
"Further south even Gainesville to near Athens could have a brief period of snow or sleet, graupel, but the moisture leaves that area in GA fast."


Last year I was floating in the pool watching GA/FL game.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm REALLY not ready for this.
> "Further south even Gainesville to near Athens could have a brief period of snow or sleet, graupel, but the moisture leaves that area in GA fast."
> 
> 
> Last year I was floating in the pool watching GA/FL game.





Me either. I`m wantin` lows in the teens with highs in the 30s.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> So is straight Bourbon.
> 
> Mornin`...


well, there is that too................... 
Mornin' 


Jeff C. said:


> Well.....so far it appears the spigot has dried up, for now!


good deal, hope you feel better soon!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm REALLY not ready for this.
> "Further south even Gainesville to near Athens could have a brief period of snow or sleet, graupel, but the moisture leaves that area in GA fast."
> 
> 
> Last year I was floating in the pool watching GA/FL game.


bless your heart.............. , I'm sorry, I'm all  and you're all !


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 31, 2014)

It'll get the big buck moving Mrs. Hornet


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

I be sleepy.  I wants to go in my office and take a nap!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Me either. I`m wantin` lows in the teens with highs in the 30s.



Hush yo mouf.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> It'll get the big buck moving Mrs. Hornet



Big bucks move just like all other deer, and no matter what the weather is, they move for two reasons. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hush yo mouf.




I figured that would get a rise outa you.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Big bucks move just like all other deer, and no matter what the weather is, they move for two reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm movin to Bermuda.

I'm gonna wear Bermuda shorts all year long. I'm gonna buy H22 some too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm movin to Bermuda.
> 
> I'm gonna wear Bermuda shorts all year long. I'm gonna buy H22 some too.





There ain`t no deer there, no turkeys or ducks, no redbellies, bass, or specks, no doves or potterges, no longleaf pines, heck, they probably ain`t even got grits.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> There ain`t no deer there, no turkeys or ducks, no redbellies, bass, or specks, no doves or potterges, no longleaf pines, heck, they probably ain`t even got grits.



Nevermind. I AINT movin to Bermuda. No No:

I don't like them shorts no way.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> There ain`t no deer there, no turkeys or ducks, no redbellies, bass, or specks, no doves or potterges, no longleaf pines, heck, they probably ain`t even got grits.



I'll never set foot there then


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

Nor sweet iced tea..  Bet they got Long Island Iced tea tho


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 31, 2014)

No sweet tea? What is it communist Russia?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

buttonheadchaser2  dont like burmuda


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2014)

Just took 1000 mg of Vitamin C, maybe that'll help.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2014)

Quack = still awake


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nevermind. I AINT movin to Bermuda. No No:
> 
> I don't like them shorts no way.





And they don`t have gators, nor none of the venomous snakes that we have here. What fun would that be if there ain`t nothing to be mindful of??


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2014)

guess who jus came tu


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2014)

an found out the only thing goin fer Bermuda is their tea


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

Hankus said:


> an found out the only thing goin fer Bermuda is their tea



Maybe some decent fishing?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> wait, what???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got to thinkin, Keebs has killed a deer and i havnt even been.  Gonna hunt all weekend and most of the week, weather permitting.



Nicodemus said:


> Me either. I`m wantin` lows in the teens with highs in the 30s.


 Teens 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm REALLY not ready for this.
> "Further south even Gainesville to near Athens could have a brief period of snow or sleet, graupel, but the moisture leaves that area in GA fast."
> 
> 
> Last year I was floating in the pool watching GA/FL game.


Wait.. what... when??



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I be sleepy.  I wants to go in my office and take a nap!!


x2



Nicodemus said:


> There ain`t no deer there, no turkeys or ducks, no redbellies, bass, or specks, no doves or potterges, no longleaf pines, heck, they probably ain`t even got grits.


I could live without the pines, straw and sap and pinecones everywhere.



Hankus said:


> an found out the only thing goin fer Bermuda is their tea


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maybe some decent fishing?





Fishin` might be good, but I won`t live where the huntin` and fishin` ain`t good, and it has to be close by, not a good ways off somewhere. The land has to be good for growin` a garden too. And there has to be at least one major river and full time creeks real close. Big woods and swamps are a necessity. Not many people either. I`m not quite a recluse yet, but I am severely workin` on it.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2014)

I woke up in my recliner surrounded by empty beer cans


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I got to thinkin, Keebs has killed a deer and i havnt even been.  Gonna hunt all weekend and most of the week, weather permitting.
> 
> 
> Teens
> ...





Don`t park under em....dummy.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Fishin` might be good, but I won`t live where the huntin` and fishin` ain`t good, and it has to be close by, not a good ways off somewhere. The land has to be good for growin` a garden too. And there has to be at least one major river and full time creeks real close. Big woods and swamps are a necessity. Not many people either. I`m not quite a recluse yet, but I am severely workin` on it.



They's prolly some world class rat huntin there. I ain been rat huntin in a long time, but last time I went I killed a copperhead in the chicken yard.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t park under em....dummy.


yeah, I think all them zaust fumes crossed his wirin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I woke up in my recliner surrounded by empty beer cans





Nicodemus said:


> Don`t park under em....dummy.





Hankus said:


> yeah, I think all them zaust fumes crossed his wirin.



I got to rake the straw and pick up to cut grass, lots of pines in my yard.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ya'll go to the deer hunting section and watch the "video you have to see"  Awesome


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll go to the deer hunting section and watch the "video you have to see"  Awesome



No doubt!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll go to the deer hunting section and watch the "video you have to see"  Awesome





That video was absolutely incredible.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll go to the deer hunting section and watch the "video you have to see"  Awesome





Jeff C. said:


> No doubt!





Nicodemus said:


> That video was absolutely incredible.



It was awesome. After watching that I want a video camera to film my kid's shots


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll go to the deer hunting section and watch the "video you have to see"  Awesome





Jeff C. said:


> No doubt!





Nicodemus said:


> That video was absolutely incredible.



Thanks for the heads up on that one mud..  
What they said.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Where Keebs go?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2014)

I dunno


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## rydert (Oct 31, 2014)

hay


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2014)

Jag's potential employment interview is today @ 1:00. Man, I am not feelin it today, but MizT will be here also.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey durt, whats the good news?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I got to thinkin, Keebs has killed a deer and i havnt even been.  Gonna hunt all weekend and most of the week, weather permitting.


nanner,nanner, naaannnneeeerrrrr!


Nicodemus said:


> Don`t park under em....dummy.


  


mudracing101 said:


> Where Keebs go?


work.......... made a deposit, went to city hall, counted the concession money, now Iz back........... oh, and called back to city hall & gave my "witch call" to one of the girls......  


Jeff C. said:


> Jag's potential employment interview is today @ 1:00. Man, I am not feelin it today, but MizT will be here also.


----------



## rydert (Oct 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey durt, whats the good news?



it's FRIDAY!!! and I'm alive


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2014)

a





to say hello and I am busy

dropping off a box for sniffles


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag's potential employment interview is today @ 1:00. Man, I am not feelin it today, but MizT will be here also.





rydert said:


> it's FRIDAY!!! and I'm alive


gonna survive the weedend?  Make sure to anchor your stands.. Might blow em away 


gobbleinwoods said:


> a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your so kind


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> your so kind


you are = you're............... just an FYI......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

I dressed up for Hallerween! 


I'm a Georgia fan.


----------



## rydert (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I dressed up for Hallerween!
> 
> 
> I'm a Georgia fan.



are you drunk and obnoxious?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I dressed up for Hallerween!
> 
> 
> I'm a Georgia fan.





rydert said:


> are you drunk and obnoxious?


ohsnap!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> are you drunk and obnoxious?



Not chyet


----------



## rydert (Oct 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> gonna survive the weedend?  Make sure to anchor your stands.. Might blow em away



lil derts football game is on Saturday night, so we thought about going hunting Sat. morning....until we saw the weather forcast


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you are = you're............... just an FYI......



your
you're
you is
you had be
yous be
you are
Yous had be known what i MINT


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> are you drunk and obnoxious?



Aint nothin finer in the land.......


When Georgia wins, Georgia parties. 
When Georgia loses, ERYBODY parties.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Does anyone know when Hdm03 is coming back?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Go dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

I think I`ll wear buckskins, arm myself down with fearsome weapons, look wild and mean, pretend like I`m the Wrath of Abraham in the Old Testament, and go to town and scare folks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Does anyone know when Hdm03 is coming back?



He only told Quack that info.


----------



## rydert (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint nothin finer in the land.......
> 
> 
> When Georgia wins, Georgia parties.
> When Georgia loses, ERYBODY parties.





I'm an Auburn fan myself.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Go dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


You can say that again.


Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll wear buckskins, arm myself down with fearsome weapons, look wild and mean, pretend like I`m the Wrath of Abraham in the Old Testament, and go to town and scare folks.



DO IT!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

Stopped by the store to purchase some smokes.  Handed the lady my ID; you know because I look under 18 , and she said, "Honey, Is believe your ova 18 but dat aint chu."


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks Mrs hornet


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll wear buckskins, arm myself down with fearsome weapons, look wild and mean, pretend like I`m the Wrath of Abraham in the Old Testament, and go to town and scare folks.


Could you please make a video


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

feetsball, Bla..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

I dressed up to, too, two...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll wear buckskins, arm myself down with fearsome weapons, look wild and mean, pretend like I`m the Wrath of Abraham in the Old Testament, and go to town and scare folks.



You feelin mighty FROGGY today.....HOP on up heah!

I'll go witcha to video and watch yo back....


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll wear buckskins, arm myself down with fearsome weapons, look wild and mean, pretend like I`m the Wrath of Abraham in the Old Testament, and go to town and scare folks.


Wont take much dressin to make you look wild and mean.


Keebs said:


> I dressed up to, too, two...........


----------



## rydert (Oct 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wont take much dressin to make you look wild and mean.
> :



I was thanking it, but I weren't gonna say it


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You feelin mighty FROGGY today.....HOP on up heah!
> 
> I'll go witcha to video and watch yo back....





I used to do a lot of school programs all over Southwest Georgia. I had on my full regalia and went to Kinchafoonee Elementary about this time a few years ago. They had a new teacher who hadn`t been notified I was comin` in. My pistol, tomahawks and knives were in my belt and sash, another knife in a neck sheath around my neck, my rifle over my shoulder barrel first, and Klem`s gunstock warclub in my other hand and I rounded a corner in the hall and came face to face with her. I really thought she was gonna have a heart attack, all she could do was gasp like a fish outa water, and she almost passed out.


----------



## rydert (Oct 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I dressed up to, too, two...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I dressed up to, too, two...........





Nicodemus said:


> I used to do a lot of school programs all over Southwest Georgia. I had on my full regalia and went to Kinchafoonee Elementary about this time a few years ago. They had a new teacher who hadn`t been notified I was comin` in. My pistol, tomahawks and knives were in my belt and sash, another knife in a neck sheath around my neck, my rifle over my shoulder barrel first, and Klem`s gunstock warclub in my other hand and I rounded a corner in the hall and came face to face with her. I really thought she was gonna have a heart attack, all she could do was gasp like a fish outa water, and she almost passed out.


 You wanted to laugh didn't cha


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

I juss got on a red and black "Chevron" sweater. (yes I said SWEATER) and my "G" earrings and "G" pin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You wanted to laugh didn't cha





Yea, but she was in a blind panic, but couldn`t move nor speak. Another teacher who knew me and knew I was there to do the program looked out to see what was goin` on, came out and got her calmed down.

I figured if I even took a step toward her to help, she would probably take a runnin` fit. I did smile at her


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, but she was in a blind panic, but couldn`t move nor speak. Another teacher who knew me and knew I was there to do the program looked out to see what was goin` on, came out and got her calmed down.
> 
> I figured if I even took a step toward her to help, she would probably take a runnin` fit. I did smile at her


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Gotta run errands later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I used to do a lot of school programs all over Southwest Georgia. I had on my full regalia and went to Kinchafoonee Elementary about this time a few years ago. They had a new teacher who hadn`t been notified I was comin` in. My pistol, tomahawks and knives were in my belt and sash, another knife in a neck sheath around my neck, my rifle over my shoulder barrel first, and Klem`s gunstock warclub in my other hand and I rounded a corner in the hall and came face to face with her. I really thought she was gonna have a heart attack, all she could do was gasp like a fish outa water, and she almost passed out.



  

Would've loved seein that!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, but she was in a blind panic, but couldn`t move nor speak. Another teacher who knew me and knew I was there to do the program looked out to see what was goin` on, came out and got her calmed down.
> 
> I figured if I even took a step toward her to help, she would probably take a runnin` fit. _*I did smile at her*_


Then she shoulda melted right then & there..........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I juss got on a red and black "Chevron" sweater. (yes I said SWEATER) and my "G" earrings and "G" pin.



forget the "G" string?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> forget the "G" string?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Then she shoulda melted right then & there..........


  she may have lost all her fluids by that point


gobbleinwoods said:


> forget the "G" string?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> forget the "G" string?


and you know this how


havin_fun_huntin said:


> she may have lost all her fluids by that point


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Then she shoulda melted right then & there..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2014)

Morning!!! Happy Valloween!!!


Hey Nic, checks in the mail my friend!!! Best dalla 295 I eva spent!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> and you know this how


yeah, what she said........


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning!!! Happy Valloween!!!
> 
> 
> Hey Nic, checks in the mail my friend!!! Best dalla 295 I eva spent!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh, oh, oh, I forgot to tell ya'll.............. got home yesterday, done convinced myself it was too late to go, hayed the horses, come back to the house, changed into my boots and camo shirt....... grabbed Doobie (he KNOWS when I'm going hunting & will try to hide from me then follow me!), got to the food plot about 6:45........... about 7:05 I hear walking BEHIND me under a big 'ol oak tree....... skeeters start messing with me & I'm trying to stealthily swat at them, deer keeps walking & eating........... finally too dark and I ease up to leave and hear it *bound into the woods*............  at least I know they are there!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Oh, oh, oh, I forgot to tell ya'll.............. got home yesterday, done convinced myself it was too late to go, hayed the horses, come back to the house, changed into my boots and camo shirt....... grabbed Doobie (he KNOWS when I'm going hunting & will try to hide from me then follow me!), got to the food plot about 6:45........... about 7:05 I hear walking BEHIND me under a big 'ol oak tree....... skeeters start messing with me & I'm trying to stealthily swat at them, deer keeps walking & eating........... finally too dark and I ease up to leave and hear it *bound into the woods*............  at least I know they are there!



When we used to live next to my inlaws, my bro in laws dog would follow me to the stand.  Instead f having to drive 1/4 mile to park and walk to the stand.  I would have to drove 3 miles out the way so he wouldnt follow me.  Iv hunted several times with that crazy dog sunbathing behind me in tall grass.  Luckily he blended right in.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

ooops1?


----------



## oops1 (Oct 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ooops1?



HFH??? Lemme get this skraight .. Y'all can't flap up in hera??? Say it ain't so


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> When we used to live next to my inlaws, my bro in laws dog would follow me to the stand.  Instead f having to drive 1/4 mile to park and walk to the stand.  I would have to drove 3 miles out the way so he wouldnt follow me.  Iv hunted several times with that crazy dog sunbathing behind me in tall grass.  Luckily he blended right in.


you've seen Doobie, he ain't nuttin but a dang wiggle worm!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

Rant.......... gggrrrr, we have a guy working here that hasn't even been here 6 months, VERY rarely puts in a full 40 hr. week, but yet, takes off for every little thing........... without telling the boss!  If I did that, I'd be fired!  He JUST told his supervisor that he wouldn't be back this afternoon because they were leaving for the GA-Fla game............ he KNEW he was going, so why not go about it the CORRECT way & let ppl know, get a permission sheet signed LIKE I HAVE TO........... but nooooo........... 

ok, rant over, but my BP is still up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Guess Jag's interviewing bout now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Rant.......... gggrrrr, we have a guy working here that hasn't even been here 6 months, VERY rarely puts in a full 40 hr. week, but yet, takes off for every little thing........... without telling the boss!  If I did that, I'd be fired!  He JUST told his supervisor that he wouldn't be back this afternoon because they were leaving for the GA-Fla game............ he KNEW he was going, so why not go about it the CORRECT way & let ppl know, get a permission sheet signed LIKE I HAVE TO........... but nooooo...........
> 
> ok, rant over, but my BP is still up!



GO DAWGS!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

oops1 said:


> HFH??? Lemme get this skraight .. Y'all can't flap up in hera??? Say it ain't so


Dats right, there s no flap, flop flips nor flups in here.  just royalty 


Keebs said:


> you've seen Doobie, he ain't nuttin but a dang wiggle worm!


  true dat


Keebs said:


> Rant.......... gggrrrr, we have a guy working here that hasn't even been here 6 months, VERY rarely puts in a full 40 hr. week, but yet, takes off for every little thing........... without telling the boss!  If I did that, I'd be fired!  He JUST told his supervisor that he wouldn't be back this afternoon because they were leaving for the GA-Fla game............ he KNEW he was going, so why not go about it the CORRECT way & let ppl know, get a permission sheet signed LIKE I HAVE TO........... but nooooo...........
> 
> ok, rant over, but my BP is still up!


Laed i hope you dont run outta vapor juice someone liable to get injured 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Guess Jag's interviewing bout now.



 all goes well


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Guess Jag's interviewing bout now.


    


mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS!


Mandy, I don't give a rip about him going to the game or trick or treating with his kid, his wife's dr. appt., Wild Adventures, what have you......... he's one I have "that feeling about" and he's just making it worse by doing what he wants, when he wants & how he wants, plus, he's done lied to me about a couple things (saying something was either cleaned or "checked out ok") when they weren't.............


----------



## oops1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Any thang  else can't be done?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Laed i hope you dont run outta vapor juice someone liable to get injured


no chance, he's already gone.............. oh yeah and the boss is out of town...........


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Any thang  else can't be done?


Do NOT, what EVER you do.............................................................





















































never mind, I'll let you find out on your own...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Any thang  else can't be done?



standard forum rules and one top secret rule even I havent been told yet.  Im assuming, to date, i havent broke it but that may change at any time. 
 Oh, and you have to tell durts wife HEY   cause shes hotter den a $2 pistol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

This song exemplifies the rich tradition that runs deep through the heart and spirit of the Bulldog Nation. As a fan of several different collegiate teams and marching bands, I feel that this one song can make anyone, even those who are dedicated fans of other colleges, understand the strong and passionate tradition that resides in the heart of every Bulldog fan.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mandy, I don't give a rip about him going to the game or trick or treating with his kid, his wife's dr. appt., Wild Adventures, what have you......... he's one I have "that feeling about" and he's just making it worse by doing what he wants, when he wants & how he wants, plus, he's done lied to me about a couple things (saying something was either cleaned or "checked out ok") when they weren't.............



I know where you're coming from Sista. Been there, done that and I aint going back.  I may not have as much money as I used to, but I'z sho is happy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Do NOT, what EVER you do.............................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



crap, i thought keebs was gonna tell us so we would both know


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

oops1 said:


> HFH??? Lemme get this skraight .. Y'all can't flap up in hera??? Say it ain't so




Nope. Ya`ll got your own thread for that.




oops1 said:


> Any thang  else can't be done?





Just follow the rules (which a lot of ya`ll need to go back and read again), be respectful to the Ladies, and don`t try to lock horns with the ornery one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Any thang  else can't be done?



oh and you gotta try atleast once a day to get under Nics skin.  Dont be fooled he really enjoys people annoying him .  



Just dont tell him I told ya


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 31, 2014)

We have rules specific to the Driver thread? Or the Billy thread?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> We have rules specific to the Driver thread? Or the Billy thread?





Rules of the forum. You ever read em?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes I've read the rules Nicodemus. But are there special one for the Driver thread?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope. Ya`ll got your own thread for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes jsut playin, he enjoys that the most 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh and you gotta try atleast once a day to get under Nics skin.  Dont be fooled he really enjoys people annoying him .
> 
> 
> 
> Just dont tell him I told ya



WE must been typing that bout the same time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> and you know this how



There was a question mark there.   I was just being respectful as Nic pointed out and trying to remind you not to forget anything.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Yes I've read the rules Nicodemus. But are there special one for the Driver thread?





No, John, there`s not.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hes jsut playin, he enjoys that the most
> 
> 
> WE must been typing that bout the same time





Me??? I was talkin` about Keebs.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> No, John, there`s not.



Thank you Nicodemus


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Me??? I was talkin` about Keebs.



  
Ma Hen gonna wing whoop em


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh and you gotta try atleast once a day to get under Nics skin.  Dont be fooled he really enjoys people annoying him .
> 
> 
> 
> Just dont tell him I told ya



that is why his username has dermis in it to remind the drivelers to get under his dermis at least once a day.  

In reality it is spelt Nick a dermis


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

Uh, yeah, what gobble said.... i think


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There was a question mark there.   I was just being respectful as Nic pointed out and trying to remind you not to forget anything.


Preciate you lookin out for me. I won't forget anything. You can bet on that. 


Nicodemus said:


> Me??? I was talkin` about Keebs.



No he di in't.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> We have rules specific to the Driver thread? Or the Billy thread?





Nicodemus said:


> Nope. Ya`ll got your own thread for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I understand this will get you in SERIOUS trouble with Nic and lead to this and you dont want that


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Guess Jag's interviewing bout now.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dats right, there s no flap, flop flips nor flups in here.  just royalty
> 
> true dat
> 
> ...








Keebs said:


> Mandy, I don't give a rip about him going to the game or trick or treating with his kid, his wife's dr. appt., Wild Adventures, what have you......... he's one I have "that feeling about" and he's just making it worse by doing what he wants, when he wants & how he wants, plus, he's done lied to me about a couple things (saying something was either cleaned or "checked out ok") when they weren't.............



He is......thanks yall.   She's a very nice lady!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He is......thanks yall.   She's a very nice lady!!!



And Jag's a nice fella!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 31, 2014)

Good luck to the Jags.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And Jag's a nice fella!



true dat


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And Jag's a nice fella!





Yep, fine young man.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Do NOT, what EVER you do.............................................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That don't help murch





havin_fun_huntin said:


> standard forum rules and one top secret rule even I havent been told yet.  Im assuming, to date, i havent broke it but that may change at any time.
> Oh, and you have to tell durts wife HEY   cause shes hotter den a $2 pistol



Sounds simple enough.. Ya got a pic of said wife


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This song exemplifies the rich tradition that runs deep through the heart and spirit of the Bulldog Nation. As a fan of several different collegiate teams and marching bands, I feel that this one song can make anyone, even those who are dedicated fans of other colleges, understand the strong and passionate tradition that resides in the heart of every Bulldog fan.


Go DAWGS!! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> crap, i thought keebs was gonna tell us so we would both know


 nope!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Sounds simple enough.. Ya got a pic of said wife



I plead the 5th


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

Bubba has relapsed..............
*Pray For Grant Terrell added 4 new photos.
*

<a class="_5pcq" href="https://www.facebook.com/praygrantterrell/posts/876266509059761"><abbr title="Friday, October 31, 2014 at 12:05pm" data-utime="1414771540" data-shorten="1" class="_5ptz timestamp livetimestamp">1 hr</abbr> · 

We will praise You in this storm, and we are in a hurricane.
  We have talked with Grant's doctor about the MRI results... Its relapse  and it has progressed since the last MRI. At this point we do not know  much. We will meet with Grant's team Monday and discuss our options.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Me??? I was talkin` about Keebs.


boy, don't make me come over there, you gonna ruin my *sweet natured* persona!


bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Yes I've read the rules Nicodemus. But are there special one for the Driver thread?


Why yes, yes there is!
Don't listen to Nic, even HE doesn't realize it!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And Jag's a nice fella!


Jag's a lady killa!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2014)

Prayers for Bubba


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2014)

I hada rule once


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No he di in't.


uuhh, yeah, he did!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

Hankus said:


> I hada rule once


yep, to neva eva run outta da adult beverages!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> boy, don't make me come over there, you gonna ruin my *sweet natured* persona!
> 
> Why yes, yes there is!
> Don't listen to Nic, even HE doesn't realize it!





Yes Ma`am... 


Bottom line is this place is hosted by Ma Hen. Rile her, upset her, get on her bad side, and you got big problems.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

oops1 said:


> That don't help murch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont listen to him oops, i spied her first, and Leroy aint seen yours, speakin of which , tell her i said hey


Keebs said:


> yep, to neva eva run outta da adult beverages!



Never


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

fried chicken, mashed taters, fried pork chops, collard greens, stewed okra anf tomaters, fried green tomato's, mmmmmmmmmmmm good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Need a nap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> dont listen to him oops, i spied her first, and Leroy aint seen yours, speakin of which , tell her i said hey
> 
> 
> Never



No sir!! i seens her first 
And uh huh I had too.. Shes a cutie too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> fried chicken, mashed taters, fried pork chops, collard greens, stewed okra anf tomaters, fried green tomato's, mmmmmmmmmmmm good.



Good Lawd. That'd feed me for a week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

I just went outside and there was a cloud in the sky shaped just like a dog runnin. NO LIE.
Co-worker sawd it too. 


wish i had one of them fancy phones like erybody else.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just went outside and there was a cloud in the sky shaped just like a dog runnin. NO LIE.
> Co-worker sawd it too.
> 
> 
> wish i had one of them fancy phones like erybody else.



Me too, you could send me pics


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Go DAWGS!!


It's beautiful aint it. 



mudracing101 said:


> Me too, you could send me pics



MUD.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's beautiful aint it.
> 
> 
> 
> MUD.



what , you know you would,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> what , you know you would,



i'm tellin.



The boy's takin the dog back to the vet today. Medicine ran out and he still aint right. 
I'm gonna have to take out a loan.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> i'm tellin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Instead of callin me , you'd be sending me pics of dranks and food, and i would send you some of my cold beers and we would laugh and  send pics of Chris and laugh some more, then we would send drankin pics to Keebs and laugh out loud


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Instead of callin me , you'd be sending me pics of dranks and food, and i would send you some of my cold beers and we would laugh and  send pics of Chris and laugh some more, then we would send drankin pics to Keebs and laugh out loud



And then we would call my house phone just to hear the message and make the boy laugh out loud. Then when I check the messages, I would laugh out loud.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes Ma`am...
> 
> 
> Bottom line is this place is hosted by Ma Hen. Rile her, upset her, get on her bad side, and you got big problems.





mudracing101 said:


> fried chicken, mashed taters, fried pork chops, collard greens, stewed okra anf tomaters, fried green tomato's, mmmmmmmmmmmm good.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's beautiful aint it.
> 
> 
> 
> MUD.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> i'm tellin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bless his heart........



mudracing101 said:


> Instead of callin me , you'd be sending me pics of dranks and food, and i would send you some of my cold beers and we would laugh and  send pics of Chris and laugh some more, then we would send drankin pics to Keebs and laugh out loud


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2014)

using your 500 dolla truck to jump off your 5000 dolla truk.......attaboy Hankus


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hankus said:


> using your 500 dolla truck to jump off your 5000 dolla truk.......attaboy Hankus



Sum Phing Wong


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

Pullin` peanuts behind the house now. So dusty it looks like an atom bomb went off at the Pillsbury Bake Off.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hurry up wiff da update Jaff fa fa. Bought time for me to go.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Pullin` peanuts behind the house now. So dusty it looks like an atom bomb went off at the Pillsbury Bake Off.



That's what they were doing at Sister's house when we were there. She wasn't too happy. all the dirt gets in her pool.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

The big buck that I watched from my front yard for several days a couple of years ago, then he wandered across the road to where we hunt and my buddy got him.

This is the one Warren had to load.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Can't wait. Lots to do before I git home. 
I'll check in later.
Ya'll have a good one and always remember..........................













GO DAWGS!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hurry up wiff da update Jaff fa fa. Bought time for me to go.



Update:

Meeting went very well. The lady, Kim, was very professional and said she would be back next week to start the job hunting process along with a couple other associates. I was a little skeptical at first considering all the other dealings we've had in the past, but this seem's very legitimate, so far.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Update:
> 
> Meeting went very well. The lady, Kim, was very professional and said she would be back next week to start the job hunting process along with a couple other associates. I was a little skeptical at first considering all the other dealings we've had in the past, but this seem's very legitimate, so far.





Good to hear!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can't wait. Lots to do before I git home.
> I'll check in later.
> Ya'll have a good one and always remember..........................
> 
> ...




mrsH 22 = don't let the door hit U in da butt!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And then we would call my house phone just to hear the message and make the boy laugh out loud. Then when I check the messages, I would laugh out loud.


I forgot wished i could of heard that 



Nicodemus said:


> The big buck that I watched from my front yard for several days a couple of years ago, then he wandered across the road to where we hunt and my buddy got him.
> 
> This is the one Warren had to load.


Super nice deer!


Jeff C. said:


> Update:
> 
> Meeting went very well. The lady, Kim, was very professional and said she would be back next week to start the job hunting process along with a couple other associates. I was a little skeptical at first considering all the other dealings we've had in the past, but this seem's very legitimate, so far.






Jeff C. said:


> mrsH 22 = don't let the door hit U in da butt!


Smh,, remember her butt, hows that gonna happen


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Can't wait. Lots to do before I git home.
> I'll check in later.
> Ya'll have a good one and always remember..........................
> GO DAWGS!





Jeff C. said:


> Update:
> 
> Meeting went very well. The lady, Kim, was very professional and said she would be back next week to start the job hunting process along with a couple other associates. I was a little skeptical at first considering all the other dealings we've had in the past, but this seem's very legitimate, so far.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Good to hear!




Yessir, this is exactly what these people specialize in!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I forgot wished i could of heard that
> 
> 
> Super nice deer!
> ...



 


Wait.......Lemme git too!

:gone:


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for your thoughts everyone!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Keebs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hfh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2014)

almost.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

crap


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> crap


keep that up & I'ma gonna get a bar of soap out...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

The Lady has spoken...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> The Lady has spoken...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> keep that up & I'ma gonna get a bar of soap out...........





Nicodemus said:


> The Lady has spoken...



prishate yall


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> keep that up & I'ma gonna get a bar of soap out...........



 sowwy


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> keep that up & I'ma gonna get a bar of soap out...........



Bath day


----------



## rydert (Oct 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sowwy, I'm a idjit.........




true that...................


----------



## rydert (Oct 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Update:
> 
> Meeting went very well. The lady, Kim, was very professional and said she would be back next week to start the job hunting process along with a couple other associates. I was a little skeptical at first considering all the other dealings we've had in the past, but this seem's very legitimate, so far.



sounds great Chief O


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> sounds great Chief O



yup, what she said


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> sounds great Chief O





havin_fun_huntin said:


> yup, what she said



Thanks fellers, for his sake!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

Hankus said:


> prishate yall


bless yo heart..........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> sowwy





mudracing101 said:


> Bath day


   


rydert said:


> true that...................


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm gonna go lock up the warehouse, i'm bout ready to start my hunting adventure.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm going to take my tent and firestarter and see if i can make it for 7 days  like survivor.. Prob. be nakkid and afraid on day two.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna go lock up the warehouse, i'm bout ready to start my hunting adventure.



Good Luck Mudro!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm going to take my tent and firestarter and see if i can make it for 7 days  like survivor.. Prob. be nakkid and afraid on day two.


you're gonna camp? in a tent? ALONE?!?!? Call me if you get skeerred!
Good Luck!!!!!!! we gonna miss you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you're gonna camp? in a tent? ALONE?!?!? Call me if you get skeerred!
> Good Luck!!!!!!! we gonna miss you!



I will Gonna be cold Sat. and Sunday night.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm out!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Great news Jeff. What does Jag say.
Mud I got it recorded.
lolMud, don't go gettin neeked a scarin the wildlife.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great news Jeff. What does Jag say.
> Mud I got it recorded.
> lolMud, don't go gettin neeked a scarin the wildlife.



I wanna hear it. 



Later y'all, everyone have a good weekend.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm going to take my tent and firestarter and see if i can make it for 7 days  like survivor.. Prob. be nakkid and afraid on day two.





That ain`t no challenge. Take nothing but your knife.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Cold, cold wind a blowin. Fixin to build a fire.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2014)

Last one !! 





Til Munday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Dang Quack, you kilt da dribler.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2014)

Haaaay!!!!!
Another Valloween and not one tricker treater.... All the Reeces cups are mine!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Skoot dawg aint doin well. We have no history on him, but know he has scars from his childhood. Bout to kill H22, bout 800.00 dolla and counting. We may git him back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay!!!!!
> Another Valloween and not one tricker treater.... All the Reeces cups are mine!!!



Me neither. When the boy was young, we would run out of candy. Times they are a changing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh, hey blood.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Skoot dawg aint doin well. We have no history on him, but know he has scars from his childhood. Bout to kill H22, bout 800.00 dolla and counting. We may git him back.



Lawd i hate this I pad.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 31, 2014)

Juss me waiting on a feetsball game. H22 watchin somepin bout racin cars.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2014)

Fire in the wood stove.  barely got to the mtns with enough light to see to unload the truck.   Gonna be chilly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2014)

Sure glad the time's changing, coming into work I drive directly due West and the setting sun is so bright I can't tell if the red lights are green, or red.

Best of luck with ya'lls pup Mandy.  Dawn would spend every cent we had on Susie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2014)

Dang, shoulda bought my 22 mag to work, all mining operations are down, nuttin to do for 12hrs . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, shoulda bought my 22 mag to work, all mining operations are down, nuttin to do for 12hrs . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


>





Gotta coyote I've been seein 'bout every night feeding on persimmons not 25yds from the control room.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

Right before dark, I helped an old friend load his deer. Sho nuff big doe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Right before dark, I helped an old friend load his deer. Sho nuff big doe.





Good deal Nic !!!




Here I sit with shorts on, both doors to the control room open and Mandy's gotta fire goin . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 31, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good deal Nic !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





He`s up in his 80s, but still loves to hunt. We kinda watch out for him, and drag and load his deer up for him. I woulda heard his shot this afternoon, but they combinin` the peanuts behind the house and they was way too much racket.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> He`s up in his 80s, but still loves to hunt. We kinda watch out for him, and drag and load his deer up for him. I woulda heard his shot this afternoon, but they combinin` the peanuts behind the house and they was way too much racket.





I know he 'preciates that !!



I keep a machete on my 4 wheeler for obvious reasons, I broke the handle on my bushhook here awhile back, thinking  about replacing the machete with the hook??  Kinda worried about downward momentum with a much heavier implement and maybe cutting myself though ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2014)

No trick or treaters!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No trick or treaters!!!





We've had ONE in 25 years and that was our neighbors lil girl !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

was catching up.. Gage dressed as a shark.  MAN was he fussy to get to sleep!! I think his tummy hurt


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

Chiefs avatar skeered me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2014)

Hiya Louie !!!



Wonder if my neph dressed up as drunk to trick or treat??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

Howdee Mill.  Im willing to bet he did and might I add I bet he never broke character all night.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 31, 2014)

Off to bed.  Gage is gonna be awake soon.  Have fun yall.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdee Mill.  Im willing to bet he did and might I add I bet he never broke character all night.









havin_fun_huntin said:


> Off to bed.  Gage is gonna be awake soon.  Have fun yall.





Later Louie !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

Snowing in Union County !! !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Snowing in Union County !! !



Snowing in White County also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

No snow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know he 'preciates that !!
> 
> 
> 
> I keep a machete on my 4 wheeler for obvious reasons, I broke the handle on my bushhook here awhile back, thinking  about replacing the machete with the hook??  Kinda worried about downward momentum with a much heavier implement and maybe cutting myself though ??





Sometime in the middle of the day I`ll take a pic of the small bushook I keep in each toolbox on my trucks. Handy little cutter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Up too early.....wind is blowin like crazy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Sometime in the middle of the day I`ll take a pic of the small bushook I keep in each toolbox on my trucks. Handy little cutter.



I'd 'preciate that, use to make a living swangin a bushhook in some of the God awfuliest places in Georgia. I could put cigarretes out on the calluses on my hands.  10-12 hr days, 6 days a week.





Jeff C. said:


> Up too early.....wind is blowin like crazy.





It's slackened up some here, 'bout 2:30 it was blowing so hard had a power failure at the mines.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

Oh, good morning ya'll !!  Coupla mo hours !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh, good morning ya'll !!  Coupla mo hours !!



Mornin BrotherQuack......still roaring here purty good. Wouldn't be heading to a treestand this mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

Wind wake you up Chiefbro ??


I hope not, but I betcha somebody on here will post a thread about falling out of a stand today, tree breaking, climber slippin etc.


Just had my yard done, bet it's trashed now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wind wake you up Chiefbro ??
> 
> 
> I hope not, but I betcha somebody on here will post a thread about falling out of a stand today, tree breaking, climber slippin etc.
> ...



Triple combo......coughing, runny nose, wind. Purty much in that order.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Sinclair might as well wait til Monday to get busy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Triple combo......coughing, runny nose, wind. Purty much in that order.






Mix ya up some likker and honey, take a benadryl and go back to bed !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

BIG game this evenin Quack....Ole Miss and AU.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mix ya up some likker and honey, take a benadryl and go back to bed !!



That's what I shoulda done....fixed coffee instead


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Here comes gobble with more coffee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Nic slipped on by.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> BIG game this evenin Quack....Ole Miss and AU.





Yessir, prolly gonna set on my hindend and watch Ga/Fla, GT/Virginia, then Ole Miss/Aub !!!


I'll be TiVoing on 2 TV's !!!!  Need to replace the TV in the guest room, I dunno what happened to it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2014)

Chill woke me up about every 2.5 hours.  Fire was just a set of glowing coals and needed feed.  The wind was just an added adventure.   When you stepped onto the porch to ' you know' the song "don't spit into the wind" came to mind to avoid the feet.  Feels like ole man winter has come.

Well the coffee is brewed and if you don't drink any take a cup it will be a good hand warmer.





this is Chiefbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, prolly gonna set on my hindend and watch Ga/Fla, GT/Virginia, then Ole Miss/Aub !!!
> 
> 
> I'll be TiVoing on 2 TV's !!!!  Need to replace the TV in the guest room, I dunno what happened to it.



Same here.....that is my plans for the day.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Chill woke me up about every 2.5 hours.  Fire was just a set of glowing coals and needed feed.  The wind was just an added adventure.   When you stepped onto the porch to ' you know' the song "don't spit into the wind" came to mind to avoid the feet.  Feels like ole man winter has come.
> 
> Well the coffee is brewed and if you don't drink any take a cup it will be a good hand warmer.
> 
> ...



Only difference is, stuff kleenex in nostrils and leave until saturated, then change out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

Bud of mine 'pose to be coming over this eve and hunting the box blind over looking my bird field.  Bet all that wind had the persimmons and acorns hittin the ground !!  His daughter missed one there last Tuesday.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2014)

Lawd please let one stupid deer walk by my sisters tree this mornin. This is her only weekend to hunt an it mite be the only trip she feels up to goin. Amen


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Lawd please let one stupid deer walk by my sisters tree this mornin. This is her only weekend to hunt an it mite be the only trip she feels up to goin. Amen





Tell her to strap herself in neph !!!



Going back to reading my book, good day all !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bud of mine 'pose to be coming over this eve and hunting the box blind over looking my bird field.  Bet all that wind had the persimmons and acorns hittin the ground !!  His daughter missed one there last Tuesday.



Maybe today will be her lucky day. 



Hankus said:


> Lawd please let one stupid deer walk by my sisters tree this mornin. This is her only weekend to hunt an it mite be the only trip she feels up to goin. Amen



 I'm withya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell her to strap herself in neph !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Going back to reading my book, good day all !!



CYL!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 1, 2014)

Morning smart folks, live from the desk. Hope to be live from the boxblind this afternoon. To windy to be in a tree.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 1, 2014)

Mornin  two more days of dayshifts


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 1, 2014)

I might be bias but I think this is the cutest shark EVER


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I might be bias but I think this is the cutest shark EVER





He's a cutie, thank God for LMS !!!



I gotta crash, came home cooked the wife biscuits, link sausage, pattie sausage, and started a HUGE batch of chili simmering.


She's so good to me, and I know she's going to be doing hair all day, least I can do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I might be bias but I think this is the cutest shark EVER



Good thing he didn take after his Daddy!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 1, 2014)

Ouch


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's a cutie, thank God for LMS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They don't call you DOCTOR LUV fer nuttin!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's a cutie, thank God for LMS !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Good thing he didn take after his Daddy!



  couldn't deny that boy if my life depended on it.  He is SLOWLY starting to look  slightly more like LMS.
Quack tell mrs Dawn I said, HEY!!!  wink wink smiley face


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Howdy bOOM bOOm.... Gage is one cute lil rascal!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2014)

well she were covered up in deer, but she couldn't close the deal


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy bOOM bOOm.... Gage is one cute lil rascal!


Thanks Jeff, we like to think so.  


Hankus said:


> well she were covered up in deer, but she couldn't close the deal



always next time hankus


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Hankus said:


> well she were covered up in deer, but she couldn't close the deal



Well Dang! Least they were there....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Just waitin on the GA/FLA game + TCU/WV, then the BIG game = Ole Miss/AU.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 1, 2014)

whens the GA game, Jeff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Ga/fla 3:30 cbs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank ya Sir


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

Had a daggum power failure right before I was gonna crash, fired up the generator so Dawn could watch TV, heated some water on the fish cooker for her bath, then tried to sleep.  I'm so use to sleeping with a box fan on, the deathly quietness in the house wouldn't lemme sleep.

Mightagotta hour.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a daggum power failure right before I was gonna crash, fired up the generator so Dawn could watch TV, heated some water on the fish cooker for her bath, then tried to sleep.  I'm so use to sleeping with a box fan on, the deathly quietness in the house wouldn't lemme sleep.
> 
> Mightagotta hour.



Dang it, man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

GA better not mess around!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

UF ain't got nuttin to lose !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

Geeeeeeeeeze . . . and they want $15 an hour ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Wy, you @ work?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

Here ya go Nic . . she ain't as purty as yo Redhead, but she's right cute . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 1, 2014)

MAN, Id hate to be at the 22'S house right now.  I don't watch feetsball much but even I know da dawgs getten ate alive...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 1, 2014)

Dems the hawt red heads right dere


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

GA gettin a but whoopin.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 1, 2014)

yeah, that fumble weren't good!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Msh HOTnet22....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

GA needs to score here in the 3rd.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> GA needs to score here in the 3rd.



 nope


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Fat Lady is standin by!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 1, 2014)

shes done with her vocal exercises. into a solid hummm now


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wy, you @ work?



Yeah I'll be leaving in a few minutes


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2014)

Lost power several times today.  Hard to do the honey do list just making the buzzing sound of a circular saw.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah I'll be leaving in a few minutes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 1, 2014)

long day.. wanna go take a nap myself


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2014)

When GA wins, GA parties. When GA looses erybody parties.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When GA wins, GA parties. When GA looses erybody parties.



No party ing here.....sorry!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No party ing here.....sorry!



Here either.... and it's Saturday night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here either.... and it's Saturday night.



Grow up....be a leader!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Grow up....be a leader!!



I am. Stepping up and watching too many feetsball gxmes to keep up wiff. TN SC tied up. Halftime for boff MS's


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow, I don't think uga woulda won with Gurley today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2014)

I very much dislike TN. 
Well, I very much dislike anything Orange.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, I don't think uga woulda won with Gurley today.



Whatchoo talkin bout.....it was Gurly's fault they lost!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, I don't think uga woulda won with Gurley today.



Very somber night at the cafe 356.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Very somber night at the cafe 356.



I hear ya!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatchoo talkin bout.....it was Gurly's fault they lost!!



Shutchomouf.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Shutchomouf.



 

You might as well get used to it....theys gonna be a lot worse comments.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya!



My precious sister drove up from down in Keeb's country to watch the game wiff my Dad.p


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

I hate it they lost


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2014)

On a lighter note, we had some awesome crab cakes for pregame and chili for suppa.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 1, 2014)

AND we'z still watching feetsball.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 1, 2014)

I wish all feetsball teams would lose and they would take it off TV.  Id rather them show real sports like bowling, cricket (sp?), polo, horse shoes and corn hole.  Even settle for water polo and synchronized swimming over feetsball


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> AND we'z still watching feetsball.



Heard dat....back-n-forth between Ole Miss/AU and Ark/Miss St.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow, uga sucks, fire CMR  . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wish all feetsball teams would lose and they would take it off TV.  Id rather them show real sports like bowling, cricket (sp?), polo, horse shoes and corn hole.  Even settle for water polo and synchronized swimming over feetsball



BOY......I knowed U wouldn right, but I didn know you wouldn that right!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, uga sucks, fire CMR  . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> BOY......I knowed U wouldn right, but I didn know you wouldn that right!!!



Chess, that's a real mans sport!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Chess, that's a real mans sport!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



 I didn't list that one cause I wasn't sure if it was bat ot bad..


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> uga = View attachment 812116



  

Quack = lookin for a fight!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = lookin for a fight!



x2^^


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)

jeff c. said:


> Quack = lookin for a fight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 812123



You less ain't right!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2014)

My body is really confused.  The stomach says one thing and the eyes say 5 AM.   I sure wish we picked a time and left it alone.  Coffee might solve this problem


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks Gobblein, I need it this morning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> My body is really confused.  The stomach says one thing and the eyes say 5 AM.   I sure wish we picked a time and left it alone.  Coffee might solve this problem








We did, then the government decided it could "save" time. Anybody with walkin` around sense knows that time is not something you can save.  At least we`re back on the old original time now. 

I`m off to the swamp. Good day to ya`ll.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2014)

mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Mornin.....I lost an hour of sleep.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2014)

Mornin.
Something aint right with the clocks


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2014)

COLD......need sis or BiL to shoot so I can get down an warm up


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2014)

an that was the dirty30, now wait an hour an see if the pregnant lady had killed a deer


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Hankus said:


> an that was the dirty30, now wait an hour an see if the pregnant lady had killed a deer



Shots fired?


----------



## Crickett (Nov 2, 2014)

Felt like I went back in time this mornin. I was out workin at 1:17am(have to write the date & time on my paperwork) & when I got back home about an hour later I just happened to look at the clock on my phone & it said 1:17am


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Felt like I went back in time this mornin. I was out workin at 1:17am(have to write the date & time on my paperwork) & when I got back home about an hour later I just happened to look at the clock on my phone & it said 1:17am



Deja vu.......


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2014)

Sister don't mess around


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Sister don't mess around


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Sister don't mess around



love those neck shots very little wasted meat.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Deja vu.......



But at least this time I was goin back to bed instead of back to work 



Hankus said:


> Sister don't mess around


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Sister don't mess around



Bad butt deer.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>





gobbleinwoods said:


> love those neck shots very little wasted meat.





Crickett said:


> But at least this time I was goin back to bed instead of back to work





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bad butt deer.



thank yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bad butt deer.



You tried.......I didn fall for it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2014)

Great shot neph, tell sis gratz !!! 



Afternoon ya'll !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Great shot neph, tell sis gratz !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon ya'll !!!



Who's got da FUNK?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Who's got da FUNK?





Chiefbro got da FUNK !!!!




Man I don't know what I did yesterday morning, but I screwed up a HUGE batch of chili, messed up 2lbs of ground venison, Dawn's gonna try and "fix" it . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro got da FUNK !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OUCH......hate to hear it. Sometimes you can salvage a bad batch.....hope it works out. 

I got one of the best batches I've ever made simmerin in the pot now! 

Just me and da Jag, think I'll go crunk da funk outta da Bose!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> OUCH......hate to hear it. Sometimes you can salvage a bad batch.....hope it works out.
> 
> I got one of the best batches I've ever made simmerin in the pot now!
> 
> Just me and da Jag, think I'll go crunk da funk outta da Bose!






I think the combination of me just getting off work yesterday morn, and a few dranky dranks, I got a lil carried away with the spices, we like it HOT, but I had a counter full of spices and well . . .



Asked Dawn if I were to pour/shovel it into a sieve and mebbe rinse it off ??????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2014)

What would you suggest Chief, I worked too hard and too long to mess this up ??????? I mean it ain't terrible, but it ain't great either ???


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2014)

Talked my daughter thru how to make a batch yesterday. She did pretty good


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2014)

Is it too spicy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Is it spicy


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2014)

This may sound strange but you could add a little chocolate to it or sugar to help ease the heat


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What would you suggest Chief, I worked too hard and too long to mess this up ??????? I mean it ain't terrible, but it ain't great either ???



Don't know if it will work or not, but try cutting up a potato or two and putting in there to absorb some of the spice, Mill.

I've done it when I went to heavy on salt or sugar before.

Hope it works...might take a couple hours though. Worth a try, then just throw taters away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> This may sound strange but you could add a little chocolate to it or sugar to help ease the heat



That too....possibly!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

And then there's always this.....have a couple more dranky dranks, crunk da funk, go in there and pinch MizDawn and fugidaboudit!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Jag gettin FUNKAYYYY!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag gettin FUNKAYYYY!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> This may sound strange but you could add a little chocolate to it or sugar to help ease the heat



Hmmmmmmm . . . that sounds naaaaaaasty . .




Jeff C. said:


> Don't know if it will work or not, but try cutting up a potato or two and putting in there to absorb some of the spice, Mill.
> 
> I've done it when I went to heavy on salt or sugar before.
> 
> Hope it works...might take a couple hours though. Worth a try, then just throw taters away.




Hmmmmmm . . .





Jeff C. said:


> And then there's always this.....have a couple more dranky dranks, crunk da funk, go in there and pinch MizDawn and fugidaboudit!




I like this one the BEST !!!!  Dang, Dawn just left to go walk . . 





Jeff C. said:


> Jag gettin FUNKAYYYY!!





Go Jaguar, go Jaguar, GOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Me and da Jag gettin Jiggy!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmm . . . that sounds naaaaaaasty . .
> 
> It will help with  the heat a lot of chili recipes call for unsweetened or Mexican chocolate in them to counter the heat


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Wy, you back at work?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmmmm . . . that sounds naaaaaaasty . .
> ...


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2014)

Yep till 7, off tomorrow


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Ain't nobody gonna OUTFUNK me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yep till 7, off tomorrow



10-4....few more hours!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

If I only had the correct USB cable.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Jag out in the yard sangin!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey 8 guests.....


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2014)

9 now


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Funky gittar!! 

Ran outta blood thinners......lil whiskey and baby aspirin'll work!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmmmm . . . that sounds naaaaaaasty . .
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Rattle'n winders!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wycliff said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff C. said:
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Quack......tell MizDawn I said HI......


----------



## Crickett (Nov 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What would you suggest Chief, I worked too hard and too long to mess this up ??????? I mean it ain't terrible, but it ain't great either ???



Add a little more water & some egg noodles. We add noodles to ours & it taste pretty good. I know it sounds weird but it's good.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag out in the yard sangin!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Ooooooh looky there.....Ms Crickky!!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ooooooh looky there.....Ms Crickky!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Add a little more water & some egg noodles. We add noodles to ours & it taste pretty good. I know it sounds weird but it's good.



X2....when I go to eatin it as leftovers I add elbo noodles to stretch it out....love it like that.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> X2....when I go to eatin it as leftovers I add elbo noodles to stretch it out....love it like that.



We made a batch yesterday & it just wasn't that spicy. It's been sittin in the fridge since yesterday evening. Gonna heat some up in a bit & add my noodles. We didn't put them in yesterday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2014)

Jef C. Got tha funk. I  wanna see that NFL game playin in snow. I shoulda been John Madden's daughter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jef C. Got tha funk. I  wanna see that NFL game playin in snow. I shoulda been John Madden's daughter.



Com'on!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm fixen to dance to jeff fa fa zic. I miss my outside pool time wiff tha music.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2014)

I gotta grow up and find that game they playing in the snow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Funk, swing, jive, jump, kickin it!!! 

Refill


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm fixen to dance to jeff fa fa zic. I miss my outside pool time wiff tha music.



Hey....you wanna dance?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gotta grow up and find that game they playing in the snow.



I'mon be a leader!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2014)

Ya'll buncha knee growz done got all jiggy ...




How 'bout some Allman bro's ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll buncha knee growz done got all jiggy ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dis iz funk nite!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

msH tutu = out by da pool gettin down!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Huh...Goot God!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2014)

Love mr dome Sly. Hoe bout some Granmothrs finest. Baby 
loLUV. STILL  can't find that snow game. Some help herea.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2014)

JeffC= havin too much fun while I'm stuck at work


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Done runned Quack off!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2014)

he back


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2014)

Sorry Wycliff, erybody havin fun while yo werkin !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love mr dome Sly. Hoe bout some Granmothrs finest. Baby
> loLUV. STILL  can't find that snow game. Some help herea.



Enjoying the music, but I caint type.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Had to thin my blood, Wy!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry Wycliff, erybody havin fun while yo werkin !!



I'll make up for it tomorrow whilst they at work


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry Wycliff, erybody havin fun while yo werkin !!



Awwe come on. Shake a leg.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Me'n Jag dancin-n sangin!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Me'n Jag dancin-n sangin!!



We need video


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to thin my blood, Wy!!



James Brown. Lawd have mercy. I GOT HIS  autograph at a GA game, but you caint read it. LOL


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwe come on. Shake a leg.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2014)

OMG. Yougot me up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> James Brown. Lawd have mercy. I GOT HIS  autograph at a GA game, but you caint read it. LOL



Wait, how'd you do that, I have been vialated. But i like it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



  

:r


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 2, 2014)

Erybodylisten to baby jean. Come on. Oh bavk on subject H22 saw tons of does and was disappointed this morn. No meat in the freezer .........yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Wish MizT was here.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

I gotz da knee grow strut gwine own!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotz da knee grow strut gwine own!





Oh Laaaaaaaawd not AGAIN !!!!!!



Grow up, BE a LEADER !!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2014)

ChiefKneeGrowbro !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

I aint Monkey'n around!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I aint Monkey'n around!!






Dooooooood that SUCKZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dooooooood that SUCKZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!



Sounds like a sped up version of I Dream of Jennie


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dooooooood that SUCKZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!





Wycliff said:


> Sounds like a sped up version of I Dream of Jennie



  



A'ight how bout dis?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Quack, you workin day shift tomorrow?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

msH tuttu = musta found the snow game


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

time to eat some chili!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2014)

pro tip=da mo ya drank da better da funk be


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Hankus said:


> pro tip=da mo ya drank da better da funk be



Dats fo sho!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Wonder if Quack salvaged the chili?


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if Quack salvaged the chili?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 2, 2014)

6:34


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2014)

That bigfeets leaflooker guy is trying to find the time


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

greg_n_clayton said:


> 6:34


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> That bigfeets leaflooker guy is trying to find the time



He can't see in da dark.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 2, 2014)

C ya'll later I'm outta here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight how bout dis?





Sounds like some 70's porn music !!! 




Jeff C. said:


> Quack, you workin day shift tomorrow?




Naw Chiefbro, traded my dayzz for nightzz . . 





Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if Quack salvaged the chili?




Dawn left her taters at the store AFTER payin for 'em . .


I'm no longer allowed to cook, she's grillin ribeyes..


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like some 70's porn music !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dang sho does!

Figgered you did! 

fergot da taters?? 

ribeyes'll be gooood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Enough foolishness from me for one night.....CYL!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 2, 2014)

Bye jeff fa fa!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 2, 2014)

Wish I could share the video of Gage "crawling and talkin"  boys like his mama.  Cant talk without sing his hands


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2014)

Gonna leave with this.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2014)

Mercy the white screen got froze just like the outside weather this morning.   But coffee brewing thawed it out


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 3, 2014)

Good Morning to you Gobblin and to the rest of you cold drivelers this morning.

Dang thing wouldn't let me post earlier this morning.  


Coffee sure sounds good.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

Morning folks.  A GREAT weekend.  Even got to go hunting yesterday afternoon.  Wind was wrong, had a deer blow, but hey, its better than sitting at home!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.  A GREAT weekend.  Even got to go hunting yesterday afternoon.  Wind was wrong, had a deer blow, but hey, its better than sitting at home!!


 yeah it is............. went Fri, Sat & Sun evenin, didn't see nuttin, but ya can't see'em if you don't go!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


hey you!

MORNIN!!!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> yeah it is............. went Fri, Sat & Sun evenin, didn't see nuttin, but ya can't see'em if you don't go!
> 
> hey you!
> 
> MORNIN!!!!!!!



I thunk for SURE you would see one Friday.  They were everywhere on the wide of 75.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Mornin


you draggin  yo wagon dis moanin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Mernin kids....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 3, 2014)

Mornin knuckle heads


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2014)

Mornin. Lftt  cold. Limited batt and signal. Check in after I shoot this deer!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2014)

I made the BEST pot of chili I've ever made Saturday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin knuckle heads



knuckle heads = old term for idjits


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin. Lftt  cold. Limited batt and signal. Check in after I shoot this deer!


that'll make #3!! Go Mudro!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I made the BEST pot of chili I've ever made Saturday!



 

That I made yesterday was very good, may have been my best also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that'll make #3!! Go Mudro!!!



Mudro done killed 2?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro done killed 2?


according to his text this weekend............  unless he was trying to pull my leg..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> according to his text this weekend............  unless he was trying to pull my leg..............



he must be stackin'em up.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I made the BEST pot of chili I've ever made Saturday!





Jeff C. said:


> That I made yesterday was very good, may have been my best also.



Got a crazy question for y'all.......have y'all ever heard that if you stir the chili counter clockwise it stirs out all the gas but if you stir it clockwise it don't?  Don't make no sense to me but my hubby said something about it last night & I think he's pulling my leg.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

mud dropping the boom!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Got a crazy question for y'all.......have y'all ever heard that if you stir the chili counter clockwise it stirs out all the gas but if you stir it clockwise it don't?  Don't make no sense to me but my hubby said something about it last night & I think he's pulling my leg.



LMS is that you?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Got a crazy question for y'all.......have y'all ever heard that if you stir the chili counter clockwise it stirs out all the gas but if you stir it clockwise it don't?  Don't make no sense to me but my hubby said something about it last night & I think he's pulling my leg.


darlin', he is sho nuff pullin your leg!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS is that you?


oh no you di'int!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Ms Crickky = 6'8"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

Mrs Crickett, you should also note that if a snapping turtle bites you it WILL NOT let go till lightning strikes


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you draggin  yo wagon dis moanin?



Yeah its going to be a rough day around my house today. My wife would have been 42 today and the kids are having a tough time.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS is that you?







Keebs said:


> darlin', he is sho nuff pullin your leg!
> 
> oh no you di'int!



Thought so  



Jeff C. said:


> Ms Crickky = 6'8"


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah its going to be a rough day around my house today. My wife would have been 42 today and the kids are having a tough time.



     Thoughts are with you and the kids Wycliff!!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 3, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah its going to be a rough day around my house today. My wife would have been 42 today and the kids are having a tough time.



Dang! I'm so sorry Wycliff!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Got a crazy question for y'all.......have y'all ever heard that if you stir the chili counter clockwise it stirs out all the gas but if you stir it clockwise it don't?  Don't make no sense to me but my hubby said something about it last night & I think he's pulling my leg.


Does one of your legs feel longer than the other this morning!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank ya'll


----------



## Crickett (Nov 3, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Does one of your legs feel longer than the other this morning!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

Mrs Crickett gonna stand on one leg and feel taller


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah its going to be a rough day around my house today. My wife would have been 42 today and the kids are having a tough time.



Dang. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> according to his text this weekend............  unless he was trying to pull my leg..............





Crickett said:


> Got a crazy question for y'all.......have y'all ever heard that if you stir the chili counter clockwise it stirs out all the gas but if you stir it clockwise it don't?  Don't make no sense to me but my hubby said something about it last night & I think he's pulling my leg.



Lot of leg pullin up in herea.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

hdm03 needs to get on, Im worried about the little lady


----------



## Crickett (Nov 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs Crickett gonna stand on one leg and feel taller






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lot of leg pullin up in herea.



I saw her post right after I posted mine.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 3, 2014)

9:57


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Got a crazy question for y'all.......have y'all ever heard that if you stir the chili counter clockwise it stirs out all the gas but if you stir it clockwise it don't?  Don't make no sense to me but my hubby said something about it last night & I think he's pulling my leg.





Crickett, your hubby is pulling your leg for sure.  Now if you cook that chili upside down though, it makes you BURP instead of passing gas !!!!!   Heck, I have been cooking baked beans this way for over 30 years now and it works like a charm !!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

burps arent as fun to share with folks tho.   Sharing is caring, right?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

rydert, I see you down there.  grats to the boys team.  BTW, tell steph ill give her a congrats hug next time I see her


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

greg_n_clayton said:


> 9:57



Time was.....


----------



## rydert (Nov 3, 2014)

hay.......leaving for work this morning there was a deer standing in the edge of my pond.....got my rifle out to look at it and realized there was something wrong with it. Drove across the pond dam and pulled right up next to it. Somebody had tried for a head shot and missed by a couple of inches. Shot the nose off and all of the lower jaw......pitiful........I put her out of her misery


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

Dang, that REALLY stinks.  poor deer.  Hope it didnt suffer long and atleast you got meat out of it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay.......leaving for work this morning there was a deer standing in the edge of my pond.....got my rifle out to look at it and realized there was something wrong with it. Drove across the pond dam and pulled right up next to it. Somebody had tried for a head shot and missed by a couple of inches. Shot the nose off and all of the lower jaw......pitiful........I put her out of her misery



Thank you.


----------



## rydert (Nov 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> rydert, I see you down there.  grats to the boys team.  BTW, tell steph ill give her a congrats hug next time I see her



thanks, he played a great game....one of his best yet....he is black and blue all over.....

as for the second part of this statement......

..............idjit...


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay.......leaving for work this morning there was a deer standing in the edge of my pond.....got my rifle out to look at it and realized there was something wrong with it. Drove across the pond dam and pulled right up next to it. Somebody had tried for a head shot and missed by a couple of inches. Shot the nose off and all of the lower jaw......pitiful........I put her out of her misery



That stinks glad you stopped its suffering


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 3, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah its going to be a rough day around my house today. My wife would have been 42 today and the kids are having a tough time.




Now, on a very serious note.  Wycliff, my thoughts and Prayers go out for you and your family today.  Also know that special Prayers are being sent up for your kids in this unfortunate situation.  I feel this same pain especially every year on birthdays and anniversaries, etc.  My wife also left this earth at a much too young age of 52 after battling severe heart and diabetic related illnesses for 6 1/2 years before that.  Each year is a struggle at those times for me as well, and mentally, I am totally useless on those days because I think back to so many great times that we shared together especially with our Daughter during 31 1/2 years of marriage.  You want to believe that with each passing year, things will be somewhat less emotional, but unfortunately, it just doesn't happen that way.

The very best things that you and I and others in this situation have is knowing that we have lots of compassionate friends to help us get through these painful times such as this.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah its going to be a rough day around my house today. My wife would have been 42 today and the kids are having a tough time.


oh no, I'm so sorry.................... 


rydert said:


> hay.......leaving for work this morning there was a deer standing in the edge of my pond.....got my rifle out to look at it and realized there was something wrong with it. Drove across the pond dam and pulled right up next to it. Somebody had tried for a head shot and missed by a couple of inches. Shot the nose off and all of the lower jaw......pitiful........I put her out of her misery


you done good!

Confirmed, I repeat, confirmed....... "another doe down"............ man, he is slayin them!


----------



## rydert (Nov 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dang, that REALLY stinks.  poor deer.  Hope it didnt suffer long and atleast you got meat out of it



I didn't get the meat......I just left her and I will have to drag her off into the woods at lunch.....I'm not going go into a lot of detail, but she had that wound for a while.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> hay.......leaving for work this morning there was a deer standing in the edge of my pond.....got my rifle out to look at it and realized there was something wrong with it. Drove across the pond dam and pulled right up next to it. Somebody had tried for a head shot and missed by a couple of inches. Shot the nose off and all of the lower jaw......pitiful........I put her out of her misery



Glad you were able to relieve it from misery.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

fluffy droppin em left and right!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Now, on a very serious note.  Wycliff, my thoughts and Prayers go out for you and your family today.  Also know that special Prayers are being sent up for your kids in this unfortunate situation.  Wow, 42 is such a young age.  I feel this same pain especially every year on birthdays and anniversaries, etc.  My wife also left this earth at a much too young age of 52 after battling severe heart and diabetic related illnesses for 6 1/2 years before that.  Each year is a struggle at those times for me as well, and mentally, I am totally useless on those days because I think back to so many great times that we shared together especially with our Daughter during 31 1/2 years of marriage.  You want to believe that with each passing year, things will be somewhat less emotional, but unfortunately, it just doesn't happen that way.
> 
> The very best things that you and I and others in this situation have is knowing that we have lots of compassionate friends to help us get through these painful times such as this.





Keebs said:


> oh no, I'm so sorry....................
> 
> you done good!
> 
> Confirmed, I repeat, confirmed....... "another doe down"............ man, he is slayin them!




Thank ya'll for the kind words


----------



## Crickett (Nov 3, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Crickett, your hubby is pulling your leg for sure.  Now if you cook that chili upside down though, it makes you BURP instead of passing gas !!!!!   Heck, I have been cooking baked beans this way for over 30 years now and it works like a charm !!!!







rydert said:


> hay.......leaving for work this morning there was a deer standing in the edge of my pond.....got my rifle out to look at it and realized there was something wrong with it. Drove across the pond dam and pulled right up next to it. Somebody had tried for a head shot and missed by a couple of inches. Shot the nose off and all of the lower jaw......pitiful........I put her out of her misery


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Rescheduled missed Dr.'s appt., scheduled daughter's car for brake job and tune up, submitting expenses and other clerical work...... 

I need a secretary!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Rescheduled missed Dr.'s appt., scheduled daughter's car for brake job and tune up, submitting expenses and other clerical work......
> 
> I need a secretary!!


what's your pay rate?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what's your pay rate?



You can't afford it!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You can't afford it!


that's MY line!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that's MY line!!!!!




Couldn't resist!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

Chuck wagons wif cheese four lunch


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Chuck wagons wif cheese four lunch



Bout to make some egg salad sammiches.....


----------



## rydert (Nov 3, 2014)

drunk chicken........rice........peas


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 3, 2014)

Leftover chicken, sausage and shrimp gumbo


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Leftover chicken, sausage and shrimp gumbo



Winner....ding ding ding!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Couldn't resist!!





home made veggie soup & pb&j sammich!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

I can barely keep up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I can barely keep up!



Me either.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

man this is some kinda busy


----------



## rydert (Nov 3, 2014)

hfg?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

yes?


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2014)

leftova boneless wings


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah its going to be a rough day around my house today. My wife would have been 42 today and the kids are having a tough time.





Wycliff, my thoughts and prayers to you, and my deepest regrets....


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks Nic


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Had to make me a cup of Hot chocolate and walk outside......bout to doze off!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

No Irish coffee?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No Irish coffee?



Not yet....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Gotta take Jag to Basket ball practice this evenin.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2014)

Think I might join you this evening with some blood thinner Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Think I might join you this evening with some blood thinner Chief



I'll  to that, Wy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Hope hdm03 is ok!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2014)

Me and this cold weather aint getting along. It's gonna be a long Winter.


----------



## rydert (Nov 3, 2014)

hfg?


----------



## rydert (Nov 3, 2014)

Prayers for you and your family Wycliff..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Listening to the song of a distant chainsaw.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

rydert said:


> hfg?



yes??


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks dert


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

I think mud might be stretching one of Keebs legs too.  Asked for photo proff earlier and still no reply...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think mud might be stretching one of Keebs legs too.  Asked for photo proff earlier and still no reply...


you'll get the same spiel I got............. "spotty reception".......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you'll get the same spiel I got............. "spotty reception".......



In teh words of someone i know "pics or it didnt happen"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2014)

Sho is a lot of leg pullin up in herea today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2014)

Keebs, Crickett and HFH gonna be as tall as me for it all over wiff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is a lot of leg pullin up in herea today.







mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, Crickett and HFH gonna be as tall as me for it all over wiff.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2014)

dear deer, please walk in front of my rifle.  That is all!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> In teh words of someone i know "pics or it didnt happen"





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is a lot of leg pullin up in herea today.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, Crickett and HFH gonna be as tall as me for it all over wiff.


hey now.......... 


gobbleinwoods said:


> dear deer, please walk in front of my rifle.  That is all!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, Crickett and HFH gonna be as tall as me for it all over wiff.



They need to pull harder, I always wanted to be over 6'


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 3, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> dear deer, please walk in front of my rifle.  That is all!!



You forgot to sign your name. 



MONDAY IS OVA!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I always wanted to be over 6'



Me too, I'm the only person I know that actually has to use the step bars to get in my truck.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Me too, I'm the only person I know that actually has to use the step bars to get in my truck.









 bless yo heart........


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart........









Bout time to go to the house and I don't know if it's the time change or what but it's been a loooonnnnng day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2014)

Live from the ground blind. Had to run a button buck off to get in it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

I wanna go hunting ths afternoon


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2014)

Bob cat. squirrels are mad as a mug


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2014)

lil deer just looked at me. I hated to but I said scoot over I have to get in that camo box you standing beside.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Live from the ground blind. Had to run a button buck off to get in it.



King!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2014)

Campfire, doe down, chili, been one of the best Monday's ever!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2014)

Armadillo just ran by top speed. That was odd.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Bout time to go to the house and I don't know if it's the time change or what but it's been a loooonnnnng day.


I know what ya mean!


mudracing101 said:


> Live from the ground blind. Had to run a button buck off to get in it.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I wanna go hunting ths afternoon





mudracing101 said:


> Armadillo just ran by top speed. That was odd.


 better reception this year, huh?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Armadillo just ran by top speed. That was odd.



Pics wont open...
I watched a Bunny and a tree rat eat out the same corn pile yesterday..
You must not be hunting your normal farm?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2014)

Prayers for the Wycliff family.





They musta kept hom03 in England ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I know what ya mean!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New spot. This morning no reception. Over here pretty good but batt. Is going fast.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pics wont open...
> I watched a Bunny and a tree rat eat out the same corn pile yesterday..
> You must not be hunting your normal farm?



No I'm in middle ga right now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Pics wont open...
> I watched a Bunny and a tree rat eat out the same corn pile yesterday..
> You must not be hunting your normal farm?



Just pics of some does


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They musta kept hom03 in England ???



They'll send him back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No I'm in middle ga right now.



explains why your shooting deers


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 3, 2014)

just looking around......carry on.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2014)

Yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 3, 2014)

Later yall I got to look for deers!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


Hiya Charlie!


rhbama3 said:


> just looking around......carry on.


look alllll you want............... jerkymiester.......... 


mudracing101 said:


> Later yall I got to look for deers!!


I'll take one if you don't need it................ juss sayin............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

mud=kaboom


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey Keeb, getting a trip planed to go to Moultrie to see the Packers in the playoffs, I will let yall know when.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2014)

CC Packers not the GB Packers, fore yall start it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Keeb, getting a trip planed to go to Moultrie to see the Packers in the playoffs, I will let yall know when.



Them packers done had a good year, beat the tar outta the Tift Co blue devils


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

i do think id have came up with a better name than Packers tho...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2014)

Ya'll clocking out, I'm headed in shortly . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i do think id have came up with a better name than Packers tho...



Sounds like a team hdm03 would play for...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 3, 2014)

clocked out and checking in.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

Ok, photo proof, mud shot a deer


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sounds like a team hdm03 would play for...












I thought the Packers played in the beauuuuuuuuutiful park in Tifton ???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I thought the Packers played in the beauuuuuuuuutiful park in Tifton ???



They do, MUCH different "sport" tho.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Keeb, getting a trip planed to go to Moultrie to see the Packers in the playoffs, I will let yall know when.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll clocking out, I'm headed in shortly . . .


I.am.so.ready.to.leave!  BUT, on the good side, if I EVER do get a "smart phone", I'll already know how to use it after helping the guys get theirs up & going today!


gobbleinwoods said:


> clocked out and checking in.


git ya deer, ya hear?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok, photo proof, mud shot a deer


sent you one & not me........... I'm so hurt............ 
And with that, I bid you all "adieu"


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2014)

Check in later going out to eat with the kids


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i do think id have came up with a better name than Packers tho...



Think that happened about 1910. They been the Packers longer than the Packers been the Packers. So there.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Think that happened about 1910. They been the Packers longer than the Packers been the Packers. So there.



But their mascot is a boar.  So confusing...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Check in later going out to eat with the kids





Enjoy your meal the best you can bro ..


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2014)

The name comes from the meat packing industry that was huge in Colquitt County back then, and Pork was,, oh why don't you just forget about it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> The name comes from the meat packing industry that was huge in Colquitt County back then, and Pork was,, oh why don't you just forget about it.



No joke, I have always been curious about how the name and mascot came about.  
Thanks for edumicatiing me


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2014)

Those old folks can learn you something, if you`ll just listen.

Oh, it`s not lightnin`, it`s thunder.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Those old folks can learn you something, if you`ll just listen.
> 
> Oh, it`s not lightnin`, it`s thunder.



howdy stranger


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy stranger





Howdy...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Takin Jag to basketball.....CYL!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

C ya Jeff.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

Well, bout timeto leave, gotta go work on a fixture for me mom.  New ballast wont take long


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well, bout timeto leave, gotta go work on a fixture for me mom.  New ballast wont take long





Louie gonna see Jesus . . . BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Louie gonna see Jesus . . . BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!



Possible, I do replace them with the power on.  I havent been shocked, YET.  Never know what tonight brings tho


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks Quack, I wasn't thinking when I said I was leaving. Got to wait on my daughter to get ready


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Possible, I do replace them with the power on.  I havent been shocked, YET.  Never know what tonight brings tho





Shut off the power first. Ain`t worth gettin` killed or burnt.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 3, 2014)

Migraine 2 days in a row now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Migraine 2 days in a row now!



That ain't no good, Crickett....sorry to hear it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Man I hate to say it, but Jag plays at higher level than this. No offense to these other folks by no means.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Migraine 2 days in a row now!





I do hope you get better right quick. Stuff like that ain`t no fun.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That ain't no good, Crickett....sorry to hear it.





Nicodemus said:


> I do hope you get better right quick. Stuff like that ain`t no fun.



I should probably go to bed & sleep it off but Dancing With The Stars comes on in an hour & I ain't missing Sadie Robertson or Tommy Chong dance.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Heading home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2014)

I hope you get rid of that nasty headache Crickett. 




Work plate from Dawn, some fried poke chops, fresh peas and okra and some rice, saved my biscuit, for a poke chop biscuit later on !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I hope you get rid of that nasty headache Crickett.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks good!!  

Miniature chikin pot pies here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

I do believe I've found Nicodemus' theme song. I can easily apply the lyrics to his capacity here, and life in general.   




Gone so long I stepped out of the woods
I was misunderstood but in light of it all
I sit back and check their disguise
Their dark shallow eyes got lost in the haze of the light

So I sit back and watch
I see all their masks soon appear
Long for the woods
From this place I'll disappear

They all strive to deviate from the norm
But collectively swarm to be all the same
To alter image prosthetics are worn
Their primped plastic forms melt in the heat of the light

Then I step to the light
And see all their masks soon appear
I long for the woods
From this place I'll disappear


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

I think I found Quack's too!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I do believe I've found Nicodemus' theme song. I can easily apply the lyrics to his capacity here, and life in general.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Good song. I like that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I do believe I've found Nicodemus' theme song. I can easily apply the lyrics to his capacity here, and life in general.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can't hear it at work, but I like the words !!!




Jeff C. said:


> I think I found Quack's too!!





Oh yeah baybay !!!! 




Crickett waiting on Chong to dance . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Good song. I like that.




Yessir, it is!!! And when I first heard it I related it to you and your lifestyle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't hear it at work, but I like the words !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you get a chance listen to it and see if you can relate that to Nic.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2014)

Good food fine time with family. Now home and taking my bloodthinner


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> When you get a chance listen to it and see if you can relate that to Nic.





Will listen to it when I get home in the morning, AFTER I attend a meeting and then vote . .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will listen to it when I get home in the morning, AFTER I attend a meeting and then vote . .



I'll have my meeting Wednesday morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Good food fine time with family. Now home and taking my bloodthinner



Glad to hear that, Wy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

Nic, a ballast, switch, recept doesn't bother me changing out hot.  I had did an inside panel swap once and couldn't turn the outside power off.  THAT made me nervous sho nuff.  I REFUSE to do that ever again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 3, 2014)

Night folks, Im whooped


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, a ballast, switch, recept doesn't bother me changing out hot.  I had did an inside panel swap once and couldn't turn the outside power off.  THAT made me nervous sho nuff.  I REFUSE to do that ever again.



One day....you'll see the light!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah I don't play with something that can kill you and you can't see it


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Louie,

~_Seek wisdom, not knowledge.

Knowledge is of the past.

Wisdom is of the future._~

Lumbee


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah I don't play with something that can kill you and you can't see it



When you are least expecting it.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2014)

I keep this up I'm gonna be a leader


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I keep this up I'm gonna be a leader



  

I'll be right behind you!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2014)

I can't get to carried away tonight I have a parent teacher conference in the morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I can't get to carried away tonight I have a parent teacher conference in the morning



I hear ya, Wy. I'm just chillin tonight....what's your bloodthinner of choice for the evening?


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2014)

cr and sprite


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2014)

whats your Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Glenlivet 12 yr old chilled


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2014)

Just got back from Deepstep (pumping station) and saw a REALLY nice buck just standing on the side of the road, shoulda tried out the brush guard . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got back from Deepstep (pumping station) and saw a REALLY nice buck just standing on the side of the road, shoulda tried out the brush guard . .



I actually did that wayyyyy back when I was kid and had been drinkin......I missed!  

Shoulda blew the horn and flipped the brights on, probly would've got him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

I found out tonight Jag is proficient at singing Native American songs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Ms Crickky = can't sleep?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I actually did that wayyyyy back when I was kid and had been drinkin......I missed!
> 
> Shoulda blew the horn and flipped the brights on, probly would've got him.






Yep that'll work erytime !!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2014)

well its that time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I found out tonight Jag is proficient at singing Native American songs.




Oh Laaaaaawd, where'd he get that from ?? 





Jeff C. said:


> Ms Crickky = can't sleep?




You skeered her off . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Wycliff said:


>



Good night Wy, may you find strength and peace on this day and forward.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaawd, where'd he get that from ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was listening to some and he started bellowing it out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2014)

Wycliff said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Good night Wy, may you find strength and peace on this day and forward.......




I can't say it any better than that !!  Night Wy.




Jeff C. said:


> I was listening to some and he started bellowing it out.





Chiefbro need to put down peace pipe . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm thankin mebbe I shoulda wore long pants tonight...

Going back to days Saturday, gettin a lil burn out on nights.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can't say it any better than that !!  Night Wy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm workin on my leadership skillz!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thankin mebbe I shoulda wore long pants tonight...
> 
> Going back to days Saturday, gettin a lil burn out on nights.



Lil chilly out there tanight....

I'm surprised to hear that!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm workin on my leadership skillz!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Main reason we got a buncha cousins coming down from Ohio to stay at the plantation and I'm feeding them and all my family, 'bout 35 folks Monday (having it catered) didn't want to get off work Monday morn and feel like crap all day.  Don't none of 'em drank . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Main reason we got a buncha cousins coming down from Ohio to stay at the plantation and I'm feeding them and all my family, 'bout 35 folks Monday (having it catered) didn't want to get off work Monday morn and feel like crap all day.  Don't none of 'em drank . . .



Oh Lawd......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 3, 2014)

Gonna read my book . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 3, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna read my book . .



A'ight Bud....catchya on the flip side!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 4, 2014)

VOTE TODAY AND MAKE SURE YOU VOTE REPUBLICAN !!!!!  IT IS TIME TO KICK ALL OF THESE DEMOWITS TO THE CURB.


Now Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you fellow drivelers.  I've got lots of things to do today so I am getting busy now.  Hopefully Gobblin will be along with a truck load of hot fresh brewed coffee soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm voting for Otis . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2014)

Might not have a truck load but I have a large dispenser


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey GW !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey GW !!!



morning.   Can you sleep with your eyes open during the meeting this AM?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning.   Can you sleep with your eyes open during the meeting this AM?





Gotta stay awake long enough to leave the meeting and then go vote.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta stay awake long enough to leave the meeting and then go vote.



I went to early vote last week and the line said wait until election day and go to the little country church I vote at.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I went to early vote last week and the line said wait until election day and go to the little country church I vote at.





We vote at the volunteer fire deptarment in the metropolis of Warthen . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I went to early vote last week and the line said wait until election day and go to the little country church I vote at.





Hooked On Quack said:


> We vote at the volunteer fire department in the metropolis of Warthen . .




Hey, little country church, fire station, or even an outhouse, as long as your vote gets counted correctly, it doesn't matter ....... AS LONG AS YOU VOTE REPUBLICAN !!!!    

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
OH, did I mention that I HATE Democrats.  ALWAYS have and ALWAYS will too.
.
.
.
.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2014)

Morning youngins.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

Howdy folks!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 4, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Hey, little country church, fire station, or even an outhouse, as long as your vote gets counted correctly, it doesn't matter ....... AS LONG AS YOU VOTE REPUBLICAN !!!!
> 
> .
> .
> ...


This^^^^^ Voted early; the Boy went with me, that was special for sure. Asked him did he vote correctly, said he voted how we raised him, if that wasn't right, he was wrong. That's my boy


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2014)

mornin.............. later..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

Think im gonna vote for Nunn. Simply because the person I vote for always loses


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 4, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy.. 


As stated already...If you haven't done so or have never done it.. The last thing we need is more moonbats in office.

GO VOTE TODAY!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Think im gonna vote for Nunn. Simply because the person I vote for always loses



Im not gonna get into a huge spill about it but ill say this.  Except for local elections I havent voted for anyone I LIKED, just voted against the person I disliked most


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin Mrs. H



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im not gonna get into a huge spill about it but ill say this.  Except for local elections I havent voted for anyone I LIKED, just voted against the person I disliked most



That's the truth it comes down to who sucks or sucks less.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2014)

Mornin` folks. If you haven`t voted yet, please get out there and vote.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2014)

I always vote early. Love that early voting option.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

I like the firepit ruttnbuck posted.  Thats purdy nifty there


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2014)

For the first time ever, I voted absentee, 3 weeks ago. There is never a crowd at my precinct but this way I don`t even have to leave the house.

There`s a lot of things in government I`d like to see changed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> For the first time ever, I voted absentee, 3 weeks ago. There is never a crowd at my precinct but this way I don`t even have to leave the house.
> 
> There`s a lot of things in government I`d like to see changed.



Aint that the truth


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Mornin kids.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> For the first time ever, I voted absentee, 3 weeks ago. There is never a crowd at my precinct but this way I don`t even have to leave the house.
> 
> There`s a lot of things in government I`d like to see changed.



That's why I like early voting. I don't like standing in line. 

I'm not giving up yet.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 4, 2014)

Mornin y'all! 


Can't go vote cause I forgot to change my address when we moved out here.  I changed it a couple of weeks ago but not in time to be able to vote today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....



Mornin Leader!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I found out tonight Jag is proficient at singing Native American songs.







Jeff C. said:


> Ms Crickky = can't sleep?





Hooked On Quack said:


> You skewered her off . . .




Nope I was workin.  Didn't get back home til around 12:30am. Took almost 2 hours to do the paper work on this one.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 4, 2014)

I ran everybody off.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9060871&postcount=822

i think mud and hdm03 had a baby...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I ran everybody off.



Im still here little lady


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm here and there.
How's your head this mornin Crickett
Never had a migraine before.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin Leader!



Mornin schweety! 



Crickett said:


> Nope I was workin.  Didn't get back home til around 12:30am. Took almost 2 hours to do the paper work on this one.



Good.....cause I was thinkin you still had that migraine! 

Feel better?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Aint that the truth





Elected officials serve 8 years maximum, with a salary of $35,000 yearly. Same retirement package that every other American gets. When their 8 years are up, they best have a line of work to step into.

No perks, you are there to work and serve the people in your district. So shut up and do something productive.

No mudslinging when you are running for office. I`m not interested in how good you can run down your opponent. tell me what your plans are to better this country.

All elected officials will be held to a higher standard. You are supposed to be leaders. Act like it.

Any act of treason will be dealt with by firing squad. In public and on air.

Bring back Code Duello  for ALL elected officials. If another official insults you, then you are both required to name your second and choose your weapons. To do otherwise will have you ejected from your position, and branded a coward.


If you think I`m joking, think again. I`m dead serious.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm here and there.
> How's your head this mornin Crickett
> Never had a migraine before.



Better...thank you for askin. I was glad it was gone before I had to go sit at the jail for 2 hours. 

Migraines are the WORST!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin schweety!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep much better! 

Just sleepy now. I'm on my 2nd cup of coffee. I normally only drink 1 in the mornins.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey MrsH22....I gotta a book you need to read. The messican mentioned it on Twitter so I went to Walmart & got a copy. It is soooo good. 

Hands off my gun by Dana Loesch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Elected officials serve 8 years maximum, with a salary of $35,000 yearly. Same retirement package that every other American gets. When their 8 years are up, they best have a line of work to step into.
> 
> No perks, you are there to work and serve the people in your district. So shut up and do something productive.
> 
> ...



Thats one of my biggest problems.  They wanna trash the other, claim to have a plan to do this and that yet never really take the time to explain these "plans."
I FIRMLY believe, atleast on a national level, alot of the folks strongly believe in what they say and intend on doing so.  Once they get to Washington they realize its easier to go with the flwo instead of standing up to the powers that be.  Which is why i also support this


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Better...thank you for askin. I was glad it was gone before I had to go sit at the jail for 2 hours.
> 
> Migraines are the WORST!



yes maam they are.    Something I cont understand is if the brain doesnt feel pain, how do they explain headaches


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats one of my biggest problems.  They wanna trash the other, claim to have a plan to do this and that yet never really take the time to explain these "plans."
> I FIRMLY believe, atleast on a national level, alot of the folks strongly believe in what they say and intend on doing so.  Once they get to Washington they realize its easier to go with the flwo instead of standing up to the powers that be.  Which is why i also support this





That`s why you have Code Duello in place. After you have one or two die on the field of honor, how many others will continue to run their mouth?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Elected officials serve 8 years maximum, with a salary of $35,000 yearly. Same retirement package that every other American gets. When their 8 years are up, they best have a line of work to step into.
> 
> No perks, you are there to work and serve the people in your district. So shut up and do something productive.
> 
> ...


I vote JEFF C. 


Crickett said:


> Hey MrsH22....I gotta a book you need to read. The messican mentioned it on Twitter so I went to Walmart & got a copy. It is soooo good.
> 
> Hands off my gun by Dana Loesch


----------



## Crickett (Nov 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes maam they are.    Something I cont understand is if the brain doesnt feel pain, how do they explain headaches



It's actually the inflammation of the blood vessels surrounding the brain that causes the pain.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> It's actually the inflammation of the blood vessels surrounding the brain that causes the pain.





I do hope you get to feeling better, Miss Crickett.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I vote JEFF C.



I second that


----------



## Crickett (Nov 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I do hope you get to feeling better, Miss Crickett.



Thanks Nic.  I'm much better today. Hope it stays that way. They usually hit me in the afternoons.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

I Vote for a Jeff/Nic or Nic/Jeff ballot


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I vote JEFF C.



No thanks, I ain't that good of a shot.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2014)

Mornin dealing with a sick kid this morning stinks. I've already had to clean the truck, den and him 3 times


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Mornin dealing with a sick kid this morning stinks. I've already had to clean the truck, den and him 3 times



hate to hear that.  Hope the kid gets to feeling better


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Mornin dealing with a sick kid this morning stinks. I've already had to clean the truck, den and him 3 times


bless ya'll's hearts............ nuttin much worse than a sick young'un.

Lawdy, they workin me to deff!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2014)

Me too, I think the pizza he ate last night had too much sauce for him. At least I hope that's all it is.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

im still giggling at the twerking tree rat.. make me LOL


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Mornin dealing with a sick kid this morning stinks. I've already had to clean the truck, den and him 3 times



Bless your heart.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Mornin dealing with a sick kid this morning stinks. I've already had to clean the truck, den and him 3 times



Dang....Hope the little fellar will be alright.  

I hate when my kids get sick just b/c I can't stand to see them look so helpless. My son almost has panic attacks when he vomits. It scares him. We have no idea why but he freaks out.  I literally have to hold him still over the toilet other wise he starts running thru the house.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9060871&postcount=822
> 
> i think mud and hdm03 had a baby...





Thanks I needed that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Thanks I needed that



Glad I could help


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Me too, I think the pizza he ate last night had too much sauce for him. At least I hope that's all it is.



Hopefully that's it.....and it'll soon be gone!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2014)

Time for a little lunch Cajun crab cakes


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Time for a little lunch Cajun crab cakes



 Sounds good.....haven't had any crab cakes in a long time. 

Thinkin Jag and I will just have a sammich.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

Zalad fer me today...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2014)

H22 did some crab cakes Saturday. They was mighty fine with some Ed's Red sauce!

Chili for me today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 did some crab cakes Saturday. They was mighty fine with some Ed's Red sauce!
> 
> Chili for me today.



I got a craving for tater soup and curn bread


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got a craving for tater soup and curn bread



I aint much of a soup person.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint much of a soup person.



Im really not either cept tater soup, I love me some tater soup


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Egg salad sammich and ruffles tater chips!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Egg salad sammich and ruffles tater chips!!!



Ruffles have ridges!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2014)

I cheat on the crab cake, because I'm the only one here who eats them so I buy them frozen from Bilo. Actually pretty good for frozen


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2014)

other half of my hamburger steak & tater tots.......... whew, taking a much needed & DESERVED breather..........
Trying to get "my guys" set up with mediacom email accounts on their smart phones........... ain't dat easy when I don't have a smart phone, I just do all my stuff on da computer!


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got a craving for tater soup and curn bread



now that sounds good to me ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2014)

Tater soup that The Redhead makes from scratch. It be`s good.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2014)

That looks awful good there Nic


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Tater soup that The Redhead makes from scratch. It be`s good.



OH MAN!!!! that looks fittin to eat!!
sadly, that didnt help curve my craving


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

This made me LOL too


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Tater soup that The Redhead makes from scratch. It be`s good.


 computer screen clean up at Keebs' office please....... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> This made me LOL too


 I saw that, made me too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I cheat on the crab cake, because I'm the only one here who eats them so I buy them frozen from Bilo. Actually pretty good for frozen


My brothers bring me fresh crab from their condo down near Darien. It's a lot of work to clean them, but it sure is worth it. 


Nicodemus said:


> Tater soup that The Redhead makes from scratch. It be`s good.



Well, I SAID I'm not a soup person, but danged if that don't look GOOD TA DEF.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My brothers bring me fresh crab from their condo down near Darien. It's a lot of work to clean them, but it sure is worth it.
> 
> 
> _*Well, I SAID I'm not a soup person, but danged if that don't look GOOD TA DEF.*_


 you said you ain't a winter person either, we keep on, we might get you converted yet!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My brothers bring me fresh crab from their condo down near Darien. It's a lot of work to clean them, but it sure is worth it.
> 
> 
> Well, I SAID I'm not a soup person, but danged if that don't look GOOD TA DEF.



Last time we went Florida we stopped and ate at a seafood place in Darien that was pretty good


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you said you ain't a winter person either, we keep on, we might get you converted yet!



NEVA! 
I'm movin South as soon as I ................................






winthelottery


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

As good a place as any, considering I'm among Friends......

I'm at a crossroads in life.......pondering my direction and final destination!

Any of you ever been at one of these crossroads? 

Can you discuss it Honestly....Truthfully?

~ _It is easy to be brave from a distance _~ Omaha


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Tater soup that The Redhead makes from scratch. It be`s good.



either my phones broke or U didn't call me fer supper ....


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> As good a place as any, considering I'm among Friends......
> 
> I'm at a crossroads in life.......pondering my direction and final destination!
> 
> ...



Been in one since March and haven't really figured it out yet


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Been in one since March and haven't really figured it out yet



I've been @ several, but this one is by far the most prominent. Maybe I'm just getting OLD.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Did I kill the Driveler?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> NEVA!
> I'm movin South as soon as I ................................
> 
> winthelottery


:no:no: Neva say neva! oh yeah....... it gets cold down here too!


Jeff C. said:


> As good a place as any, considering I'm among Friends......
> 
> I'm at a crossroads in life.......pondering my direction and final destination!
> 
> ...


you know you got my shoulder/ear/............. and heart.....


Jeff C. said:


> I've been @ several, but this one is by far the most prominent. *Maybe I'm just getting OLD*.


THAT'S the main thing.............. but that don't mean you can't change directions!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Been in one since March and haven't really figured it out yet


dang son, my heart goes out to you........ I just can't imagine.....


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> dang son, my heart goes out to you........ I just can't imagine.....



Thank you, but there are people going through a lot more than I am. I am blessed with 2 really good kids so we will get through this


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I've been @ several, but this one is by far the most prominent. Maybe I'm just getting OLD.


The older I get, the less I like change. 


Jeff C. said:


> Did I kill the Driveler?





Wycliff said:


> Thank you, but there are people going through a lot more than I am. I am blessed with 2 really good kids so we will get through this


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Louie......where's your philosophical take on this? Even as a youngster I know you've been there.....we all have, more than once in our lives.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 4, 2014)

somebody say something?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Thank you, but there are people going through a lot more than I am. I am blessed with 2 really good kids so we will get through this


bless your heart............ and I mean that in the "sincere" way, not the way I mean it to some folks on here........... 


hdm03 said:


> somebody say something?


well speak of the devil...................


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

I think hdm03 got lost at the crossroads for a minit.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 4, 2014)

got turned around a lil bit


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> :no:no: Neva say neva! oh yeah....... it gets cold down here too!
> 
> you know you got my shoulder/ear/............. and heart.....
> 
> THAT'S the main thing.............. but that don't mean you can't change directions!



Do they have a less bumpy road for OLD folks?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Louie......where's your philosophical take on this? Even as a youngster I know you've been there.....we all have, more than once in our lives.



Still trying to figure some stuff out myself brother.  Life sucks at times and choices dont get any easier.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> somebody say something?



WELCOME BACK hdm03+!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> somebody say something?



Well.........Hey there stranger.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> got turned around a lil bit



Don't worry bout the clock. Nitram fix it for ya. He said he couldn't have done it without your help.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Do they have a less bumpy road for OLD folks?



Yep, but it sho don't pay much.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Do they have a less bumpy road for OLD folks?


no........ we just have to learn to slide over/around the bumps......


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep, but it sho don't pay much.



  

I ain't worried about the rate of compensation, but rather the recognition of my efforts. 



Keebs said:


> no........ we just have to learn to slide over/around the bumps......



NoNo: Been foolin myself too long with that method.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Wonder who the ninjy is?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't worried about the rate of compensation, but rather the recognition of my efforts.



Those days are gone and I'm happier than I've ever been.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder who the ninjy is?





It was probably me.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It was probably me.


you neakin around again?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> It was probably me.



I had a feelin it was.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I had a feelin it was.





You can see me now. For a change.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, KyDawg+, Nicodemus, Crickett+,  oh my..


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Afternoon Pops!!!



Nicodemus said:


> You can see me now. For a change.



One less thing to wonder about!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> bless your heart............ and I mean that in the "sincere" way, not the way I mean it to some folks on here...........
> 
> well speak of the devil...................



I've done enough stupid stuff in my life to have had it used both ways  I knew what you meant. So thanks


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I've done enough stupid stuff in my life to have had it used both ways  I knew what you meant. So thanks



  

Truer words have never been spoken!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 4, 2014)

Time is UP! It's a beautiful day out!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is UP! It's a beautiful day out!



That it is


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is UP! It's a beautiful day out!



Later galfriend!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

hey hdm03....you'll know what it means.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2014)

I was in time out.... But I'm not no mo!!! Whad I miss?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I was in time out.... But I'm not no mo!!! Whad I miss?



Nic spoke politics, Jeffs pondering life choices, hdo03 returned, mrs 22 hates the cold still but might learn to like soup, Nics wife makes an awesome looking soup, jeff is hitting on hdm (quacks gonan be jealous), nic was a ninjy, and keebs is blessing hearts both sarcasticly and sencerely.

Yes, my spelling sucks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

idjit didnt stick around long enough to see what he missed, well phewy


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic spoke politics, Jeffs pondering life choices, hdo03 returned, mrs 22 hates the cold still but might learn to like soup, Nics wife makes an awesome looking soup, jeff is hitting on hdm (quacks gonan be jealous), nic was a ninjy, and keebs is blessing hearts both sarcasticly and sencerely.
> 
> Yes, my spelling sucks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic spoke politics, Jeffs pondering life choices, hdo03 returned, mrs 22 hates the cold still but might learn to like soup, Nics wife makes an awesome looking soup, jeff is hitting on hdm (quacks gonan be jealous), nic was a ninjy, and keebs is blessing hearts both sarcasticly and sencerely.
> 
> Yes, my spelling sucks!



Not bad....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Time is UP! It's a beautiful day out!


you get gone 'for I can tells ya BYE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> idjit didnt stick around long enough to see what he missed, well phewy



bless your heart


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Not bad....



Not as good as bama by any stretch of the imagination but Im pleased with it for now..  
Maybe bama will bless us with is summaries more often


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> bless your heart




See what happens when i try to answer folks questions, they just dip out


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic spoke politics, Jeffs pondering life choices, hdo03 returned, mrs 22 hates the cold still but might learn to like soup, Nics wife makes an awesome looking soup, jeff is hitting on hdm (quacks gonan be jealous), nic was a ninjy, and keebs is blessing hearts both sarcasticly and sencerely.
> 
> Yes, my spelling sucks!


 Mini DD!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

At times, i find it very very difficult to self moderate with my twisted sense of humor


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> At times, i find it very very difficult to self moderate with my twisted sense of humor


that's never bothered Quack...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

As luck would have it, I installed a fresh filter this week. i can only hope that it makes it till Friday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that's never bothered Quack...........



quacks got powers.  I dont.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

BTW, Keebs your new avi is stinkin cute!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm tired of self moderatin!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm gonna see if they have a curmudgeon exemption.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Here's something I've really enjoyed lately.....and where I've found a couple of those quotes, Louie.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna see if they have a curmudgeon exemption.



what did you just call me?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quacks got powers.  I dont.


 you're still young............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> BTW, Keebs your new avi is stinkin cute!!


 Thank ya, it's the one that will be in the local paper for the "Leaders of Tomorrow" they do every year.


Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna see if they have a curmudgeon exemption.


 nope, there isn't one, done checked.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> idjit didnt stick around long enough to see what he missed, well phewy



I was coming back


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> I was coming back



Your lucky you got back in time.  What would have have done had you missed the answer.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your lucky you got back in time.  What would have have done had you missed the answer.



do what what?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 4, 2014)

does anyone need anything......anything at all?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> does anyone need anything......anything at all?



Were you been hiding little fella.  we was almost kinda concerned about you


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Were you been hiding little fella.  we was almost kinda concerned about you



been on vacation......now i be trying to catch up on some work


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> does anyone need anything......anything at all?


Glad you asked, we'd like a recap of your London trip, please sir........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Glad you asked, we'd like a recap of your London trip, please sir........



Dear sweet....  Did you not think who you were asking that to?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 4, 2014)

New spot wish me luck.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 4, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> New spot wish me luck.



Good luck!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Keebs = late leaving.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 4, 2014)

Chipmunks everywhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Good luck!



X's 2


----------



## Keebs (Nov 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dear sweet....  Did you not think who you were asking that to?


 it was worth a try.................

Ok, I'm outta here, Bye JohnBoy, Bye Granpa, Bye Mary Ellen.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 4, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Good luck!





Jeff C. said:


> Keebs = late leaving.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Keebs said:


> it was worth a try.................
> 
> Ok, I'm outta here, Bye JohnBoy, Bye Granpa, Bye Mary Ellen.........



Later Dawlin!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

Mud, make sure to tinkle around your stand, deers love thinkle


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

bye keebsy


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

MizT caught my cold.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

How's the boy, Wy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Reckon it's gonna be leftover chili tonight......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

Fixing to head home and start the grill.  Gonna be steaks tonight!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How's the boy, Wy?



Doing good now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fixing to head home and start the grill.  Gonna be steaks tonight!!



 Take Care, Louie!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2014)

Cooked cube steak, smashed taters, and broccoli


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Doing good now.



10-4


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2014)

Evenin all !!! Last one !!!  No shorts tonight !! 



Chiefbro, will get toxed up in the next day, or two and give you a call to discuss your predicament !! 


Headed in . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin all !!! Last one !!!  No shorts tonight !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you're headed in get the hip boots on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evenin all !!! Last one !!!  No shorts tonight !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some good Ol DOCTOR LUV advice!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you're headed in get the hip boots on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Daughter's comin over to stay the night.  

On the other side of the coin, I'm takin her car into the shop tomorrow mornin early for a complete brake job and a thourough tune up. She's driving 100 miles a day commuting back and forth to work. That doesn't count going to school either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Watchin a documentary on Neanderthals online, they was sho nuff UGLY individuals.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Watchin a documentary on Neanderthals online, they was sho nuff UGLY individuals.



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder








of the hair as he drug her into the cave.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

I hate  grilling at night with No light!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 4, 2014)

some steaks great some OH burnt... Goodness


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2014)

drunk again 





time ta et tha frawg laigs


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2014)

yep


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2014)

haven't had frog legs in years


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2014)

Didja gigem neph ???


Last frog legz I had was at Paul's restaurant in Helen, and they were off the chain !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Good ol frog legs....


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2014)

I boughted em through pop in Disgusta/Waynesboro area, wisht I had a giggin place


they was goodnuff but we've did better, musta been the beer


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I hate  grilling at night with No light!!



Oh.....you're sooooo cro magnon!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh.....you're sooooo cro magnon!



or stupid.....ain they had head lights fer 20 years an flashlights fer 40 an lanters fer 200


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh.....you're sooooo cro magnon!



Back away from the discovery channel


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2014)

Well that's twice today crown me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2014)

Kang Cliff !!!  Awwwww HAIL !! 



WC and Chief, go check out my "I need some help" in the cookin forum, it's about the chili.  And elongate on ya'lls advice.  Gonna tinker with it tomorrow.

How much sugar ???  Re-cook with taters ??


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang Cliff !!!  Awwwww HAIL !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok brb


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Has anyone seen hdm? Did he get let out of jail?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Has anyone seen hdm? Did he get let out of jail?





He was back today !!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Awesome Quack!!!!!!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 4, 2014)

He must be horifed at the official time thread


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WC and Chief, go check out my "I need some help" in the cookin forum, it's about the chili.  And elongate on ya'lls advice.  Gonna tinker with it tomorrow.
> 
> How much sugar ???  Re-cook with taters ??



Throw it out, and start over!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Throw it out, and start over!!





Man I sure hate to waste at least 2lbs of ground venison though.  Prolly what we'll end up doing unless somebody can come up sumpin betta. 



Could feed some to Chalkmine Charlie right before I get off work . . .


----------



## Hankus (Nov 4, 2014)

blastoff fer Charlie in t-minus Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2014)

2 of my candidates lost today, County Commisioner, and Tax commisioner, everybody else WON !!!!


Met Hice at a bird shoot in Davisboro a few weeks back, seemed like a nice fella, lil bitty dood.  Now he's a Congressman !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 4, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man I sure hate to waste at least 2lbs of ground venison though.  Prolly what we'll end up doing unless somebody can come up sumpin betta.
> 
> 
> 
> Could feed some to Chalkmine Charlie right before I get off work . . .





2 lbs. ground beef/venison
1 pack of Carrol Shelby's chili kit http://www.carrollshelbyschili.com/site.php
2 cans Bush's Chili Hot Beans
2 cans Bush's Black beans......Rinsed
4 cans diced tomatoes
1 Large onion cut up
All of the contents of the chili kit except for the thickening agent
1/2 Tbs. of garlic powder
1/2 Tbs. of ground cayenne pepper

Simmer till the onions are cooked


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 4, 2014)

Check your chili thread, Quackbro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Check your chili thread, Quackbro!





Just did Chief, think I'm gonna try the taters.  Sorry Wycliff, I just can't pour chocolate into chili.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey Rutt, saw Elaine in Warthen at the fire dept, first time I've seen her in AWHILE !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2014)

Morning!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2014)

Hiya BOG !!!




Ashamed my county once again voted blue.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya BOG !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's par for the course down that way bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> That's par for the course down that way bro!





'Fraid so. 



Waiting on EE and GW !!!  2 mo hours then 3 dayzz off !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Fraid so.
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on EE and GW !!!  2 mo hours then 3 dayzz off !!



You going to kilt you a deer?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry for the delay.  Was up several times to watch the election results.   Not a bad night nationally for the R's

Need coffee myself


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> You going to kilt you a deer?





Doubtful man, I lost interest in deer hunting years ago.  Got a friend that brings his kids over and hunts my place.

Gotta deer processing buddy that takes care of me !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doubtful man, I lost interest in deer hunting years ago.  Got a friend that brings his kids over and hunts my place.
> 
> Gotta deer processing buddy that takes care of me !!



Even better!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2014)

Swap


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2014)

Er um flop!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 5, 2014)

I WOULD HAVE BEEN HERE EARLIER BUT I HAVE BEEN BUSY DANCING IN THE STREETS DUE TO ALL OF THOSE DEMOWITS BEING KICKED TO THE CURB JUST LIKE I WANTED!!!!!


Yep, EVERY REPUBLICAN that I voted for won their races.  


CHRISTMAS CAME EARLY FOR SURE WITH:

Jason Carter being eliminated.
Michelle Nunn being eliminated.
John Barrow being eliminated.

THE REPUBLICANS WINNING THE SENATE !!!!!!!

I am going to celebrate this SWEET victory like a hungry kid in a candy store.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2014)

EE, how do you really feel?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, how do you really feel?




This morning reminds me of a wonderful time when I had just turned 18 and the pretty blonde bombshell that I was living with finally said YES, YES, YES and I said WOW, WOW, WOW !!!!!!  I also said Hallelujah Elizabeth, THERE IS A SANTA CLAUS AFTER ALL !!!!! 

Yep, I haven't been the same since that unbelievable day back in 1969 !!!!!



OH, I've hated Demowits since way back then too !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 5, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> This morning reminds me of a wonderful time when I had just turned 18 and the pretty blonde bombshell that I was living with finally said YES, YES, YES and I said WOW, WOW, WOW !!!!!!  I also said Hallelujah Elizabeth, THERE IS A SANTA CLAUS AFTER ALL !!!!!
> 
> Yep, I haven't been the same since that unbelievable day back in 1969 !!!!!
> 
> ...



I don't really hate them but they do have some mixed up crazy way to try and solve some issues.   Then they try and impose those views on everyone.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 5, 2014)

Morning smart people.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2014)

Sad to say EE, the Reps are just as bad as the Dems, but it does make you feel a lil better.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 5, 2014)

I really don't trust Allen, but barrows commercials were just plain stupid. Glad Nunn didn't make office. Mitch says he going to bring change, after six terms, his speech was plain idiotic.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 5, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I don't really hate them but they do have some mixed up crazy way to try and solve some issues.   Then they try and impose those views on everyone.




Gobblin, I have seen so much lying and corruption within the Democratic party during my lifetime that it always makes me think about what my late Father said.  I agree with him 100 percent too.    

He said, "I wouldn't trust ANY Democrat in an outhouse with a muzzle on them" !!!!


I have total distrust in them and that is where the "hate" rises up in me.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sad to say EE, the Reps are just as bad as the Dems, but it does make you feel a lil better.




Well when you have been dragged through the mud for so long, sometimes you would like a change so that you can get a fresh shower and feel clean again.  I am glad that this new "blood" will at least maybe give us time to take that shower.  Hopefully, we can stop some of the backwards ways of Obuma in the long run.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well when you have been dragged through the mud for so long, sometimes you would like a change so that you can get a fresh shower and feel clean again.  I am glad that this new "blood" will at least maybe give us time to take that shower.  Hopefully, we can stop some of the backwards ways of Obuma in the long run.





I'm with you 100% brother, noticed your county and mine went blue . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2014)

Hiya fuzzbro !!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 5, 2014)

moanin


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2014)

moanin 2.....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey Quakers


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2014)

Mornin Fuzzy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2014)

Hank...slipin n slidin thru.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2014)

Gotta take the daughters car to the shop for some maintenance early this mornin.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 5, 2014)

Morning Chief


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 5, 2014)

Good morning. Thin I just heard a monkey behind me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 5, 2014)

Chipmunks are doing well this morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 5, 2014)

Can deer smell honeybun wrappers in the stand??


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 5, 2014)

Knee doctor visit this mornin`. Wish me luck.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 5, 2014)

Good
Luck


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Can deer smell honeybun wrappers in the stand??


thats baiting,  Im calling mr green pants


Nicodemus said:


> Knee doctor visit this mornin`. Wish me luck.



 all goes well Nic


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Knee doctor visit this mornin`. Wish me luck.





No fun bro, steroid shot, wrap it up in a ACE bandage and hit the swamps !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Knee doctor visit this mornin`. Wish me luck.



Hope it goes well bro!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 5, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Knee doctor visit this mornin`. Wish me luck.


hope it's all good news!


mudracing101 said:


> Chipmunks are doing well this morning.


Catch me one!!! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> No fun bro, steroid shot, wrap it up in a ACE bandage and hit the swamps !!!


 hey.............


blood on the ground said:


> Hope it goes well bro!!


BLOOOOD!!!!!!

MORNING!!!!!!!!  Half a day of work today!

ok, off to do payroll................


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 5, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 5, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank I'll hava drank and cook anudder batch 'o chili . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank I'll hava drank and cook anudder batch 'o chili . . .



Pour some likker in it.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 5, 2014)

Good luck with the chili quack.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 5, 2014)

I add a can of beer to my chili.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 5, 2014)

Good luck Nic


----------



## bigelow (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey mrs. H22.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 5, 2014)

Hope all is well nic.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 5, 2014)

This one is about done.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 5, 2014)

who has the next one?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 5, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Hey mrs. H22.



Hey. I pour day old coffee in mine.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 5, 2014)

its feels good outside 2 day


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 5, 2014)

Think Im gonna go ride around in the country tonight when I get home with the radio up loud and try to get lost


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 5, 2014)

Be a good day in the woods


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 5, 2014)

prolly play some in the truck.. Havent smoked any tires in a while


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning. Thin I just heard a monkey behind me.



Good luck



Nicodemus said:


> Knee doctor visit this mornin`. Wish me luck.



Good luck



Keebs said:


> hope it's all good news!
> 
> Catch me one!!!
> 
> ...



You'ont some chipmunks?



Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy



Mernin....big guy!! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



mornin = borrowed a 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank I'll hava drank and cook anudder batch 'o chili . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh, i slept like a baby last night so yall plan on alot of pointless post from me today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 5, 2014)

IffinI ride around in my truck nekkid is that ok cause in my property?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't think I ever made a pointful post.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 5, 2014)

Push


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 5, 2014)

another


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, i slept like a baby last night so yall plan on alot of pointless post from me today



What makes today so different than any other day?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 5, 2014)

Last post.....


----------

